# Rickg Memorial Trophy Day 2019



## Fish (Aug 31, 2018)

I have been negotiating with my club for next years Rickg Memorial Trophy Day, which will be in aid of The British Heart Foundation again.

After such a successful event this year, I am once again holding it at my Coventry Golf Club, for reasons that will become more apparent later in this post.

I have included a poll within this post (hopefully) outlining 2 potential dates for next year; they are *Friday 16th* or *Thursday 15th* August 2019.  I am fully aware that it is usually easier to attach holiday days or take time off to the weekends, but my club, as with many others, has to find the balance in keeping the membership happy on what are deemed to be 'prime' days and not lose the 1st tee for much more than 2 hours, and personally I'd like to try and increase the attendance of 48 that we achieved this year.

So, I am able to re-book the day for Friday 16th but the cost to attend will be higher than it was this year.  

This is because, as I know some f you are aware, I subsidised quite a lot of the costs this year to get the annual event off to a good start, which I think we did. The actual green fee was Â£40 of which you all paid, however, the food was Â£12 (bacon buttie, coffee then the buffet afterwards), that cost for 48 attending plus supplying all the prizes, other than those donated by Mike Harris and yourselves, my banner, printing flyers, laminating, ribbons and the main hand carved award, cost me personally upwards of Â£1,000.

Obviously I will have more time to work on prizes, we have the banner and the main award, so the outlay will now be substantially reduced, but the club will hold the cost for me which I paid out per person, being Â£52.00 plus I'll need to add Â£3 to support all the extra printing, ribbons etc, so Â£55 in total, which personally I still think is fantastic value.

Now, if we can agree to have the day on Thursday 15th my club will grant me *courtesy for all the green fee's* whatever the number. Obviously I'm not going to pass all that on as I want the charity, just like what we do for the H4H's annual day, to benefit.

So the breakdown will be, Â£40 as it was this year to attend the day inclusive of all food before & after. Â£12 of that goes to the club catering, Â£20 will go direct to the British Heart Foundation (that's Â£960 immediately based on 48 attendees as per this year) and Â£5 will go towards prizes and Â£3 for admin.

Can you please choose what day you would prefer, taking into consideration that you will have 12 months to prepare and book the time off, whilst also remembering what the day is all about, raising funds for a very worthy cause whilst celebrating the life of our forum friend Rick Garg.

I've obviously learned a little from the first meeting, so I will be planning to have everyone go out in 3-balls next year, and if we agree on the Thursday, I have the option of a 2 (two) tee start if I want or if we can get the extra numbers, a shotgun start.

I don't wish to discuss much more than the above at this time, so please vote which date that you'd prefer and make any comments such as you'd prefer Friday but would still attend the Thursday etc.....

Once I've had this up for a week I'll then make the decision and start a new thread (possibly) to get names of actual attendees on the chosen day. 

Thank you.
Robin


----------



## MendieGK (Aug 31, 2018)

I'd like to attend next year, and it seems crazy not to move it to a thursday if another c Â£1k will go to charity!!


----------



## Franco (Aug 31, 2018)

Thursday is best for me.


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 31, 2018)

I'll be there Rob. Would prefer a Friday but I can make the Thursday work. Would only be staying the Wednesday night though as I go on holiday on the 17th ðŸ‘ðŸ‘


----------



## Imurg (Aug 31, 2018)

Thursday.
Anyone who says Friday should pay double!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 31, 2018)

I will have to see what shifts Iâ€™m doing and also what other events going on around the same times


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 31, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Thursday.
Anyone who says Friday should pay double!

Click to expand...

Even those who need to minimise their use of leave because of their new found duties as carers Ian?


----------



## upsidedown (Aug 31, 2018)

Thursday is good for me ðŸ‘


----------



## Old Skier (Aug 31, 2018)

Thursday would be good but if the workers need the Friday I would still make it.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 31, 2018)

Thursday works for moi ðŸ˜Ž


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 31, 2018)

I won't be attending fishy, best of luck for the day though pal ðŸ‘


----------



## richart (Aug 31, 2018)

Just to let forumers know that the H4H day has been provisionally booked for 24th September 2019, so no clash with this event.


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 31, 2018)

Thursday will be fine. great work Robin


----------



## MendieGK (Aug 31, 2018)

richart said:



			Just to let forumers know that the H4H day has been provisionally booked for 24th September 2019, so no clash with this event.

Click to expand...

 where ðŸ˜¬


----------



## richart (Aug 31, 2018)

To be advised at a later date on separate thread.


----------



## Golfmmad (Aug 31, 2018)

As I'm still working I'd much prefer a Friday.


----------



## User20205 (Aug 31, 2018)

Missed it this year because of hols. Iâ€™d be up for this for 2019. Thursday is good for the reasons above, but would look to play somewhere Friday also?? Somewhere Oxford way


----------



## grumpyjock (Aug 31, 2018)

Thursday is fine by the old fart.


----------



## Crow (Aug 31, 2018)

Either day is okay by me.


----------



## Fish (Sep 1, 2018)

Please keep the votes coming, Iâ€™ve actually got less votes than all the replies on here that they will or may be able to attend!

Currently it looks like Thursday isnâ€™t too big an issue, which is great, especially with so much notice, but this will stay up until I get a lot more votes in association with the numbers that I hope will want to be involved and attend again.


----------



## JamesR (Sep 1, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Thursday.
Anyone who says Friday should pay double!

Click to expand...

Or be subsidised by those who can afford to take off an extra day


----------



## GG26 (Sep 1, 2018)

Workwise Friday would be the preference, but could always book two days and see if anyone is up for a game elsewhere on the Friday


----------



## Twire (Sep 1, 2018)

Thursday's better for me, traveling down the M5 on a Friday afternoon/evenings a nightmare. Plus more for the charity


----------



## PIng (Sep 1, 2018)

Thursday seems like the best option if you can get enough people - the bigger percentage to the charity the better. I can do any day if required.


----------



## The Autumn Wind (Sep 1, 2018)

Either day is ok for me.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 1, 2018)

With the missus being a teacher, there is always a chance I'll be on hols then, so like this year may be a late call for me and depending on how many holidays left.


----------



## DeanoMK (Sep 3, 2018)

New to the forum but would like to get involved, voted Thursday.


----------



## Fish (Sep 7, 2018)

I have today confirmed with the club that the Rickg Memorial Trophy Day will be held on Thursday 15th August 2019. 

You all have a year to arrange a day/s off, so it will be good if everyone can list there name from now if they intend to hopefully play in next years event. 

Due to it being a Thursday it will be possibly reduced to 3-balls as I can have as much time as I want, but I think Iâ€™ll be going for a shotgun start which may mean returning to fourballs if we get an increase in players. Either way, with a shotgun it will make the overall day shorter for those travelling. 

The day will still only cost Â£40, which includes Bacon Roll & Coffee on arrival, 18 holes of Golf on our excellent course, which will be much greener and nicer on the eye next year, then a meal afterwards (content tbc). 

The cost also includes prizes for 1st, 2nd, 3rd. Nearest Pins & Longest Drives. 

If you enjoyed this years event, I can guarantee I intend to make next years even better. 

So, over to you, please cut & paste names below. 

Fish


----------



## upsidedown (Sep 7, 2018)

Fish
Upsidedown


----------



## Twire (Sep 7, 2018)

Fish
Upsidedown
Twire


----------



## Old Skier (Sep 7, 2018)

Twire said:



			Fish
Upsidedown
Twire
Old Skier
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Fish (Sep 7, 2018)

Fish
Upsidedown
Twire
Old Skier
Fragger


----------



## PIng (Sep 7, 2018)

Fish
Upsidedown
Twire
Old Skier
Fragger 
PIng


----------



## Crow (Sep 7, 2018)

Fish
Upsidedown
Twire
Old Skier
Fragger 
PIng 
Crow


----------



## adasko (Sep 8, 2018)

Fish
Upsidedown
Twire
Old Skier
Fragger 
PIng 
Crow
adasko


----------



## chellie (Sep 8, 2018)

Hope to be there but can't commit yet Robin. It may clash with Lady Captains again for me. Won't know until 2019.


----------



## GG26 (Sep 8, 2018)

Fish
Upsidedown
Twire
Old Skier
Fragger
PIng
Crow
adasko
GG26


----------



## GOLFER1994 (Sep 11, 2018)

Any chance you can stick me top of the reserve list please ! could potentially be in training that point next year but should know in the next couple of months!!


----------



## Fish (Sep 12, 2018)

I know itâ€™s a year away, but itâ€™s a very slow start ðŸ¤”

1/ Fish
2/ Upsidedown
3/ Twire
4/ Old Skier
5/ Fragger
6/ PIng
7/ Crow
7/ adasko
8/ GG26

TBC/Reserve
Golfer1994


----------



## The Autumn Wind (Sep 12, 2018)

I enjoyed the course, and the organisation and hosting was top notch. Iâ€™m in ðŸ‘.

1/ Fish
2/ Upsidedown
3/ Twire
4/ Old Skier
5/ Fragger
6/ PIng
7/ Crow
7/ adasko
8/ GG26
9/ The Autumn Wind

TBC/Reserve
Golfer1994


----------



## Fish (Sep 12, 2018)

Iâ€™ve got 2 x 7â€™s ðŸ˜œðŸ˜‚


----------



## full_throttle (Sep 12, 2018)

I'm in. subject to annual leave,


----------



## Fish (Sep 12, 2018)

full_throttle said:



			I'm in. subject to annual leave,
		
Click to expand...

Well put it in now ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Fish (Sep 12, 2018)

1/ Fish
2/ Upsidedown
3/ Twire
4/ Old Skier
5/ Fragger
6/ PIng
7/ Crow
8/ adasko
9/ GG26
10/ The Autumn Wind
11/ Full_throttle

TBC-Reserve
Golfer1994


----------



## full_throttle (Sep 12, 2018)

Fish said:



			Well put it in now ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

no leave for 2019 accepted until Januarym it will be on table awaiting approval on the first day back, along with all my other golf days, don't panic


----------



## 2blue (Sep 12, 2018)

1/ Fish
2/ Upsidedown
3/ Twire
4/ Old Skier
5/ Fragger
6/ PIng
7/ Crow
8/ adasko
9/ GG26
10/ The Autumn Wind
11/ Full_throttle
12/ 2Blue

TBC-Reserve
Golfer1994


----------



## Captainron (Sep 13, 2018)

Hi Rob.

Iâ€™m unlikely to go in for this next year with Sunningdale being around the same time.


----------



## Bigfoot (Sep 14, 2018)

So long as we go away in July as we are planning at present

1/ Fish
2/ Upsidedown
3/ Twire
4/ Old Skier
5/ Fragger
6/ PIng
7/ Crow
8/ adasko
9/ GG26
10/ The Autumn Wind
11/ Full_throttle
12/ 2Blue
13/ Bigfoot

TBC/Reserve
Golfer1994


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 17, 2018)

Is this open to golfers without an "official" handicap? I haven't actually had the clubs out of the garage for the last two years but am looking to start playing again although I won't be joining a club initially so won't get a handicap. Obviously I wouldn't expect to be able to win a prize if I had a decent round but normally take August off work so might be able to make it.


----------



## Fish (Sep 17, 2018)

ColchesterFC said:



			Is this open to golfers without an "official" handicap? I haven't actually had the clubs out of the garage for the last two years but am looking to start playing again although I won't be joining a club initially so won't get a handicap. Obviously I wouldn't expect to be able to win a prize if I had a decent round but normally take August off work so might be able to make it.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, anyone on the forum is welcome, and dependant on numbers nearer the day, +1â€™s also. Weâ€™ll simply have a chat and agree on a number (handicap) to play off on the day.


----------



## The Autumn Wind (Sep 17, 2018)

Obviously itâ€™s a long way off Robin, but if you have any spare slots for guests nearer the day, please let me know and I will be able to help fill them.


----------



## Crazyface (Sep 18, 2018)

1/ Fish
2/ Upsidedown
3/ Twire
4/ Old Skier
5/ Fragger
6/ PIng
7/ Crow
8/ adasko
9/ GG26
10/ The Autumn Wind
11/ Full_throttle
12/ 2Blue
13/ Bigfoot
14/ Crazyface
15/ Mrs Crazyface

Just one question. On the longest drives the ladies tees are a long way up and wifey was furious for not winning one. Would it have counted? Oh, and can you have some of the bunkers filled in for her. It really affected her ability to score well.  Ooops that's two questions now.


----------



## Fish (Sep 19, 2018)

When the ladies tees are 80+ yards ahead of the whites on those 2 par 5 holes, I personally think you canâ€™t have the same longest drives for both men & ladies. 

If we can attract at least 4 ladies then Iâ€™m happy to put in a ladies longest drive prize of their own. 

As a flip, the ladies have a distinc advantage over the men on the 4 nearest the pins as they are again much shorter for the ladies, so there are 4 extra opportunities their for ladies!

As for the bunkers, well youâ€™ll have the option of the new rules next year to be able to take a drop outside under penalty if you find any too difficult to get out of. 

If anyone has a playing wife/partner theyd like to bring, theyâ€™ll be very welcome.


----------



## Crazyface (Sep 20, 2018)

Fish said:



			When the ladies tees are 80+ yards ahead of the whites on those 2 par 5 holes, I personally think you canâ€™t have the same longest drives for both men & ladies.

If we can attract at least 4 ladies then Iâ€™m happy to put in a ladies longest drive prize of their own.

As a flip, the ladies have a distinc advantage over the men on the 4 nearest the pins as they are again much shorter for the ladies, so there are 4 extra opportunities their for ladies!

As for the bunkers, well youâ€™ll have the option of the new rules next year to be able to take a drop outside under penalty if you find any too difficult to get out of.

If anyone has a playing wife/partner theyd like to bring, theyâ€™ll be very welcome.
		
Click to expand...

I think you've gone a bit defensive Fish. I was just bantering mate. I'm not a trouble causer. Life is too short. 

One more question though, just in case we're passing your place any time soon, could we use the voucher as a two ball?


----------



## Fish (Sep 20, 2018)

Not defensive at all, just answering your questions. 

Yes, the flyer I had made is a voucher you can use for a 2, 3 or 4-ball at the pro rota rate of the 4-ball voucher of Â£100, so itâ€™s Â£25 per player as per my Proâ€™s (Martin) kind offer. 

It can always be used mid-week, mainly Wednesdays & Thursdays but itâ€™s always best to phone as we can have many visitors at times.


----------



## Crazyface (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## Fish (Jan 5, 2019)

Polite nudge for this, please update the list if anything has changed or you can now commit, there were a lot of commitments early on in the thread who still havenâ€™t put their name down. 

Thank you.


----------



## Homer (Jan 6, 2019)

Fish said:



			Polite nudge for this, please update the list if anything has changed or you can now commit, there were a lot of commitments early on in the thread who still havenâ€™t put their name down.

Thank you.
		
Click to expand...

Isnâ€™t this is happening at Tandridge in September now?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 6, 2019)

Homer said:



			Isnâ€™t this is happening at Tandridge in September now?
		
Click to expand...

No mate this is a separate meet from the H4H one at Tandridge.
It was started last year by Fish to remember RickG who passed away a couple of years ago.
Rick was a Forum Stalwart, all round good bloke and a really good player, he also started the H4H meets with Richart , 

Hope that clears it upðŸ‘


----------



## Homer (Jan 6, 2019)

Oh sorry - my bad.


----------



## Wolf (Jan 6, 2019)

This sounds good to me, worthy cause and sounds like it honours the charity and the man who created it nicely. 

I can book either of those days off work so count me in. I voted for Thursday though not through preference but for fact it gets a whole heap extra cash to the charity.


----------



## Fish (Jan 6, 2019)

Wolf said:



			This sounds good to me, worthy cause and sounds like it honours the charity and the man who created it nicely.

I can book either of those days off work so count me in. I voted for Thursday though not through preference but for fact it gets a whole heap extra cash to the charity.
		
Click to expand...

The poll is no longer relevant, as per post #28 the day is now booked for the Thursday so itâ€™s just a case of cutting & pasting the list of names and adding yours if you can commit. 

We had 48 attend last year and I hope that we can at least match that number or better it as its solely designed to remember and celebrate the life of Rick. 

Ricks brother & his son will be playing and joining us and further dignitaries will be announced as confirmations are received. 

Thank you.


----------



## Wolf (Jan 6, 2019)

1/ Fish
2/ Upsidedown
3/ Twire
4/ Old Skier
5/ Fragger
6/ PIng
7/ Crow
8/ adasko
9/ GG26
10/ The Autumn Wind
11/ Full_throttle
12/ 2Blue
13/ Bigfoot
14/ Crazyface
15/ Mrs Crazyface
16/ Wolf


----------



## Fish (Jan 6, 2019)

1/ Fish
2/ Upsidedown
3/ Twire
4/ Old Skier
5/ Fragger
6/ PIng
7/ Crow
8/ adasko
9/ GG26
10/ The Autumn Wind
11/ Full_throttle
12/ 2Blue
13/ Bigfoot
14/ Wolf


----------



## grumpyjock (Jan 6, 2019)

*Thursday 15th* August 2019 

1/ Fish
2/ Upsidedown
3/ Twire
4/ Old Skier
5/ Fragger
6/ PIng
7/ Crow
8/ adasko
9/ GG26
10/ The Autumn Wind
11/ Full_throttle
12/ 2Blue
13/ Bigfoot
14/ Wolf 
15/ Grumpyjock


----------



## Lump (Jan 6, 2019)

*Thursday 15th* August 2019

1/ Fish
2/ Upsidedown
3/ Twire
4/ Old Skier
5/ Fragger
6/ PIng
7/ Crow
8/ adasko
9/ GG26
10/ The Autumn Wind
11/ Full_throttle
12/ 2Blue
13/ Bigfoot
14/ Wolf
15/ Grumpyjock
16/ Lump


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 8, 2019)

can someone add my name to the list please.


----------



## Old Skier (Jan 8, 2019)

*Thursday 15th* August 2019

1/ Fish
2/ Upsidedown
3/ Twire
4/ Old Skier
5/ Fragger
6/ PIng
7/ Crow
8/ adasko
9/ GG26
10/ The Autumn Wind
11/ Full_throttle
12/ 2Blue
13/ Bigfoot
14/ Wolf
15/ Grumpyjock
16/ Lump
17/ Norrin Radd


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Jan 13, 2019)

Afraid I can't join you this year as we are away that week.

Hope it all goes well.


----------



## Fish (Feb 15, 2019)

Be nice to see some more names being committed to this event, which isnâ€™t just a meet, as most of you will know and appreciate. 

Iâ€™ll be doing some more work towards the day now Iâ€™ve got a little bit more time, last year was an excellent turn out and everyone said they enjoyed the day & course, so please letâ€™s see your support again and recognise that great forum stalwart, Rickg.


----------



## The Autumn Wind (Feb 15, 2019)

Hi Robin. Any update yet on whether we can bring guests ? Cheers.


----------



## Fish (Feb 15, 2019)

The Autumn Wind said:



			Hi Robin. Any update yet on whether we can bring guests ? Cheers.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, Iâ€™m happy to commit to people bringing guests as I have the course fully this time so a shotgun start to fill the bases will be the main target if I can get the numbers, otherwise a 2 tee time start, anything to help those travelling and not prolong the day.


----------



## The Autumn Wind (Feb 15, 2019)

Cheers mate, Iâ€™ll get back to you to confirm, but I can probably bring 3 guests to fill a tee slot if it helps you (assuming play is in fourballs again).


----------



## Homer (Feb 15, 2019)

What time is it?


----------



## Fish (Feb 16, 2019)

Homer said:



			What time is it?
		
Click to expand...

A time will be announced once numbers are more apparent so that a format can be decided, once I decide on if it can be a shotgun, 2-tee start or rolling tee times, a firm start time will be announced. 

With a few fun things to do prior to teeing off, a meal afterwards along with the presentations, itâ€™s a day out. Quite a few came the night before and stopped over and some stopped the night after also, playing another course on their way home. 

Maybe someone would like to promote and organise another course to play on the Friday for those that want to make it a 2-day event.


----------



## 2blue (Feb 16, 2019)

Have found we're double booked with a family event but of course, in his memory, will continue to sponsor "Longest drive on the dog-leg". Good luck to you all & have a memorable day.â›³ðŸŒï¸â€â™‚ï¸


----------



## Homer (Feb 16, 2019)

Fish said:



			A time will be announced once numbers are more apparent so that a format can be decided, once I decide on if it can be a shotgun, 2-tee start or rolling tee times, a firm start time will be announced.

With a few fun things to do prior to teeing off, a meal afterwards along with the presentations, itâ€™s a day out. Quite a few came the night before and stopped over and some stopped the night after also, playing another course on their way home.

Maybe someone would like to promote and organise another course to play on the Friday for those that want to make it a 2-day event.
		
Click to expand...

Ok - Iâ€™ll wait to see what happens then so can work out if the travel is doable.


----------



## Dando (Feb 16, 2019)

If my son in law is posted to Wolverhampton I will probably be ok for this as Iâ€™ll have a bed for a night


----------



## IainP (Feb 16, 2019)

[*Thursday 15th* August 2019

1/ Fish
2/ Upsidedown
3/ Twire
4/ Old Skier
5/ Fragger
6/ PIng
7/ Crow
8/ adasko
9/ GG26
10/ The Autumn Wind
11/ Full_throttle
12/ 2Blue
13/ Bigfoot
14/ Wolf
15/ Grumpyjock
16/ Lump
17/ Norrin Radd
18/ IainP


----------



## Fish (Mar 1, 2019)

Be nice to see a few more names committed, Rick was instrumental to the forum and so many meets.  This day is in his honor, so it would be nice to see these numbers grow a little...

1/ Fish
2/ Upsidedown
3/ Twire
4/ Old Skier
5/ IainP
6/ PIng
7/ Crow
8/ adasko
9/ GG26
10/ The Autumn Wind
11/ Full_throttle
12/ 2Blue
13/ Bigfoot
14/ Wolf
15/ Grumpyjock
16/ Lump
17/ Norrin Radd

Keep the updates coming please, I will update some more information regarding the day over the coming week/s, but your outlay is only Â£40 as it was last year, this is for 18 holes of golf on an Open Qualifying course playing for the Rickg Memorial Trophy and is inclusive of all food before & after. 

Â£20 will go direct to the British Heart Foundation (Karen's choice), so that's Â£960 immediately based on 48 attendees as per last year, which we look to be a mile away from!

Please support this day, it means quite a lot to me personally and I'd hope it would to some of the forum members who have been on here long enough to have known Rick and played with him on the many meets he organised.

I will be setting up a Just Giving page for this year as I did last year over the next few days, the link will appear in my signature.


----------



## 2blue (Mar 4, 2019)

List up-dated following #76
Be nice to see a few more names committed, Rick was instrumental to the forum and so many meets.  This day is in his honor, so it would be nice to see these numbers grow a little...

1/ Fish
2/ Upsidedown
3/ Twire
4/ Old Skier
5/ IainP
6/ PIng
7/ Crow
8/ adasko
9/ GG26
10/ The Autumn Wind
11/ Full_throttle
12/ Bigfoot
13/ Wolf
14/ Grumpyjock
17/ Lump
18/ Norrin Radd

Keep the updates coming please, I will update some more information regarding the day over the coming week/s, but your outlay is only Â£40 as it was last year, this is for 18 holes of golf on an Open Qualifying course playing for the Rickg Memorial Trophy and is inclusive of all food before & after. 

Â£20 will go direct to the British Heart Foundation (Karen's choice), so that's Â£960 immediately based on 48 attendees as per last year, which we look to be a mile away from!

Please support this day, it means quite a lot to me personally and I'd hope it would to some of the forum members who have been on here long enough to have known Rick and played with him on the many meets he organised.

I will be setting up a Just Giving page for this year as I did last year over the next few days, the link will appear in my signature.


----------



## Fish (Mar 11, 2019)

I have now created the Just Giving Page for The Rickg Memorial Trophy Day which this year will be held at Coventry Golf Club on Thursday 15th August 2019, 2 days before the anniversary of when Rick passed after collapsing at and on his beloved Centurion Golf club and course.

I chose my home club again for our 2nd year of celebrating and remembering Rick as the club has given me courtesy of the course, as such 50% of the amount to join us and play at my course will go directly to Karen's (Rick's wife) chosen charity, being The British Heart Foundation.

To play and join us, whether you knew Rick or not, will be only Â£40 as it was last year.  This is inclusive of all food before (Bacon Butty & Coffee) & after (2 course meal).

Â£20 will go direct to the British Heart Foundation through my Just Giving page (open now) but it MUST be stated that it is a *DONATION* only as you are not paying to play the course or getting anything for that Â£20, it's a donation to register, as such please *add Gift Aid* as it makes a huge difference towards my target. The remaining Â£20 will be paid in cash on the day as it's for the food and a small amount towards my admin (posters, flyers, laminating, prizes and much more..).

I will be posting up a sponsorship of holes, sponsorship of challenges and hopefully some sponsorship of playing with someone special, a separate more manageable post will be uploaded soon for all of that.  In the meantime, if you simply want to donate any amount now, please visit my Just Giving page which can be found in my signature and links within this post.

We raised an amazing Â£1,543.81 last year, doubling my target, it's a big ask, but if we could get anywhere near that again it would be a fantastic achievement.

For any big hitters who'll be challenging for the longest drive, the humps have now been removed from our 6th split fairway and the fairway now runs flat all the way from tee to green, all 532 yards of it uphill!

I've obviously learned a little from our first meeting so I will be planning to have everyone go out possibly in 3-balls next year, and dependent on our numbers, I have the option of a 2 (two) tee start, a shotgun or simply all off the 1st tee.  Obviously to achieve the shotgun start we will require some more numbers to join those already confirmed.

We are currently at a third of the numbers we had on our first day last year, I personally thought it was a very successful day and I know a lot of you traveled from all over to the join in, I'm aware there's a few expensive meets this year which no doubt is having an effect on some of you attending this year, but for Â£40 to play my course (with food) and for such a worthy cause and to remember someone who gave so much without a second thought to anyone on here, or in life in general, it would be nice to see a few more names now join us.

I am happy for you to bring friends and club mates with you to swell the numbers and help with travelling costs, the only caveat will be, that, the winner of the actual Rickg Memorial Trophy will have to be a forum member, although I will have a guest prize.

Please cut & Paste to add your name below, Make sure it the latest list!!.

1/ Fish*
2/ Upsidedown
3/ Twire
4/ Old Skier
5/ IainP
6/ PIng
7/ Crow
8/ adasko
9/ GG26
10/ The Autumn Wind
11/ Full_throttle
12/ Bigfoot
13/ Wolf
14/ Grumpyjock
15/ Lump
16/ Norrin Radd

Thank you
Robin

* Denotes Â£20 donation (registration) received.


----------



## Fish (Mar 11, 2019)

Whether you are attending the day or not, if you want to be more involved and support the day you can sponsor any of the below holes and/or challenges with a minimum sponsorship of only Â£10 paid directly to my Just Giving page.  Again this is simply a donation/sponsorship with nothing in return, so you can add Gift Aid.

Laminated cards will be placed on each tee acknowledging the support you have given.

Please cut & paste and add your name & pledge below: (Please make sure it's the latest list)

*Sponsor a Tee*

1/ Currently Reserved
2/
3/
4/
5/
6/
7/
8/
9/
10/
11/
12/
13/
14/
15/
16/
17/
18/

*Nearest the Pin *

5th/
7th/
15th/
17th/

*Longest Drives *

6th/
16th/

*Nearest the Pin in 2 *

12th/

*Play with a GM Staffer*

1/
2/
3/
4/

Thank you


----------



## Fish (Mar 11, 2019)

I have just had confirmation that Golf Monthly will be bringing a fourball to attend on the day, names to be comfirmed at a later date. Huge thanks for their continued support.

I am happy for you to bring friends and club mates with you to swell the numbers and help with travelling costs, the only caveat will be, that, the winner of the actual Rickg Memorial Trophy will have to be a forum member, although I will have a guest prize.

Please cut & Paste to add your name below.

1/ Fish*
2/ Upsidedown
3/ Twire
4/ Old Skier
5/ IainP
6/ PIng
7/ Crow
8/ adasko
9/ GG26
10/ The Autumn Wind
11/ Full_throttle
12/ Bigfoot
13/ Wolf
14/ Grumpyjock
15/ Lump
16/ Norrin Radd
17. GM Towers
18/ GM Towers
19/ GM Towers
20/ GM Towers

Thank you
Robin

* Denotes Â£20 donation (registration) received.


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 11, 2019)

I have just had confirmation that Golf Monthly will be bringing a fourball to attend on the day, names to be comfirmed at a later date. Huge thanks for their continued support.

I am happy for you to bring friends and club mates with you to swell the numbers and help with travelling costs, the only caveat will be, that, the winner of the actual Rickg Memorial Trophy will have to be a forum member, although I will have a guest prize.

Please cut & Paste to add your name below.

1/ Fish
2/ Upsidedown
3/ Twire
4/ Old Skier
5/ IainP
6/ PIng
7/ Crow
8/ adasko
9/ GG26
10/ The Autumn Wind
11/ Full_throttle
12/ Bigfoot
13/ Wolf
14/ Grumpyjock
15/ Lump
16/ Norrin Radd
17. GM Towers
18/ GM Towers
19/ GM Towers
20/ GM Towers
21/RTR GS (Old Skier)
22/RTR GS 
23/RTR GS


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 11, 2019)

Whether you are attending the day or not, if you want to be more involved and support the day you can sponsor any of the below holes and/or challenges with a minimum sponsorship of only Â£10 paid directly to my Just Giving page.  Again this is simply a donation/sponsorship with nothing in return, so you can add Gift Aid.

Laminated cards will be placed on each tee acknowledging the support you have given.

Please cut & paste and add your name & pledge below:

*Sponsor a Tee*

1/ Currently Reserved
2/
3/ RTR GS Â£20
4/
5/
6/
7/
8/
9/
10/
11/
12/
13/
14/
15/
16/
17/
18/

*Nearest the Pin *

5th/
7th/
15th/
17th/

*Longest Drives *

6th/
16th/

*Nearest the Pin in 2 *

12th/

*Play with a GM Staffer*

1/
2/
3/
4/

Thank you


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 11, 2019)

I have just had confirmation that Golf Monthly will be bringing a fourball to attend on the day, names to be comfirmed at a later date. Huge thanks for their continued support.

I am happy for you to bring friends and club mates with you to swell the numbers and help with travelling costs, the only caveat will be, that, the winner of the actual Rickg Memorial Trophy will have to be a forum member, although I will have a guest prize.

Please cut & Paste to add your name below.

1/ Fish
2/ Upsidedown
3/ Twire
4/ Old Skier
5/ IainP
6/ PIng
7/ Crow
8/ adasko
9/ GG26
10/ The Autumn Wind
11/ Full_throttle
12/ Bigfoot
13/ Wolf
14/ Grumpyjock
15/ Lump
16/ Norrin Radd
17. GM Towers
18/ GM Towers
19/ GM Towers
20/ GM Towers
21/ RTR GS (Old Skier)
22/ RTR GS
23/ RTR GS
24/ Khamelion
25/ Kraxx


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 12, 2019)

I have just had confirmation that Golf Monthly will be bringing a fourball to attend on the day, names to be comfirmed at a later date. Huge thanks for their continued support.

I am happy for you to bring friends and club mates with you to swell the numbers and help with travelling costs, the only caveat will be, that, the winner of the actual Rickg Memorial Trophy will have to be a forum member, although I will have a guest prize.

Please cut & Paste to add your name below.

1/ Fish
2/ Upsidedown
3/ Twire
4/ Old Skier
5/ IainP
6/ PIng
7/ Crow
8/ adasko
9/ GG26
10/ The Autumn Wind
11/ Full_throttle
12/ Bigfoot
13/ Wolf
14/ Grumpyjock
15/ Lump
16/ Norrin Radd
17. GM Towers
18/ GM Towers
19/ GM Towers
20/ GM Towers
21/ RTR GS (Old Skier)
22/ RTR GS
23/ RTR GS
24/ Khamelion
25/ Kraxx
26/ RTR GS


----------



## Fish (Mar 12, 2019)

A few photo's of Rick at various forum meets and golfing outings....


----------



## Fish (Mar 12, 2019)

cont...


----------



## Fish (Mar 12, 2019)

cont...


----------



## Fish (Mar 12, 2019)

The British Heart Foundation constantly relies on donations from normal people like all of us, like Rick, we may never know when we will need the help from that essential research.

Whether you are attending the day or not, if you want to be involved and support the day in any small way, you can sponsor any of the below holes and/or challenges with a minimum sponsorship of only Â£10 paid which goes directly to the British Heart Foundation through my Just Giving page. 

Again this is simply a donation/sponsorship with nothing in return, so you can add Gift Aid.

Laminated cards will be placed on each tee acknowledging the support you have given and if you are a business I will, with your permission, acknowledge the sponsorship through various social media platforms..

Please cut & paste and add your name & pledge below:

*Sponsor a Tee*

1/ Currently Reserved
2/
3/ RTR GS Â£20
4/
5/
6/ R.M.H Logistics Â£10
7/
8/
9/
10/
11/
12/
13/
14/
15/
16/
17/
18/

*Nearest the Pin *

5th/
7th/
15th/
17th/

*Longest Drives *

6th/
16th/

*Nearest the Pin in 2 *

12th/

*Play with a GM Staffer*

1/
2/
3/
4/

Thank you


----------



## DRW (Mar 13, 2019)

Paid Â£50(incl gift aid) into the pot, one of my dads charities in his will, great cause.


----------



## Fish (Mar 13, 2019)

DRW said:



			Paid Â£50(incl gift aid) into the pot, one of my dads charities in his will, great cause.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you Darren, may I assign you a tee in respect of the donation.


----------



## DRW (Mar 13, 2019)

Fish said:



			Thank you Darren, may I assign you a tee in respect of the donation.
		
Click to expand...

Completely upto you, take your pick, Happy to support a great cause and the great work they do, along with the efforts you are putting into such a great day.


----------



## Fish (Mar 13, 2019)

The British Heart Foundation constantly relies on donations from normal people like all of us, like Rick, we may never know when we will need the help from that essential research.

Whether you are attending the day or not, if you want to be involved and support the day in any small way, you can sponsor any of the below holes and/or challenges with a minimum sponsorship of only Â£10 paid which goes directly to the British Heart Foundation through my *Just Giving page*.

Again this is simply a donation/sponsorship with nothing in return, so you can add Gift Aid.

Laminated cards will be placed on each tee acknowledging the support you have given and if you are a business I will, with your permission, acknowledge the sponsorship through various social media platforms..

Please cut & paste and add your name & pledge below:

*Sponsor a Tee*

1/ Currently Reserved
2/
3/ RTR GS Â£20 (+Gift Aid)*
4/
5/
6/ R.M.H Logistics Â£10 (+ Gift Aid)*
7/
8/
9/
10/ DRW Â£40 (+ Gift Aid)*
11/
12/
13/
14/
15/
16/
17/
18/

*Nearest the Pin *

5th/
7th/
15th/
17th/

*Longest Drives *

6th/
16th/

*Nearest the Pin in 2 *

12th/

*Play with a GM Staffer*

1/
2/
3/
4/

Thank you


* Denotes donation received.


----------



## dufferman (Mar 13, 2019)

Hi Fish,

I'm trying to arrange to join you for the day, do you know what time the first tee / shotgun start will be? Travelling from Berks so will need to stay the night before if the tee time is early. 

Trying to roll it into a long weekend with the family to keep everyone happy!!


----------



## Fish (Mar 14, 2019)

dufferman said:



			Hi Fish,

I'm trying to arrange to join you for the day, do you know what time the first tee / shotgun start will be? Travelling from Berks so will need to stay the night before if the tee time is early.

Trying to roll it into a long weekend with the family to keep everyone happy!!
		
Click to expand...

Last year, even though we all went off the 1st tee in tee times, we didn't start until 11am.  This was to allow those travelling enough time to get to the club and have enough time to settle and not feel rushed.  

The flip side of that was that some had to leave quite quickly immediately afterwards.

If the numbers increase, at least into the mid 30's (hopefully higher), then a 3-ball shotgun will be my preferred format, that way we all finish at the same time and eat together and everyone can enjoy the full days activities and it won't feel dragged out too much and everyone can get away at a decent time, currently I can load up the front 9 if I don't have any dropouts!

I think with that as my current target, I think a registration from 08.30 and shotgun start at 10.30 will be perfect, if the numbers stagnate then a 2 tee start (1st & 10th) will come into play, again in 3-balls.

I hope that helps, but with it still being in it's infancy it's difficult to underline anything, but I think that's the objectives above.

I'll commit more as the numbers increase.

Robin


----------



## dufferman (Mar 14, 2019)

Thank you. Iâ€™ll have a chat with the mrs and sort out the arrangements!


----------



## Homer (Mar 14, 2019)

The British Heart Foundation constantly relies on donations from normal people like all of us, like Rick, we may never know when we will need the help from that essential research.

Whether you are attending the day or not, if you want to be involved and support the day in any small way, you can sponsor any of the below holes and/or challenges with a minimum sponsorship of only Â£10 paid which goes directly to the British Heart Foundation through my Just Giving page. 

Again this is simply a donation/sponsorship with nothing in return, so you can add Gift Aid.

Laminated cards will be placed on each tee acknowledging the support you have given and if you are a business I will, with your permission, acknowledge the sponsorship through various social media platforms..

Please cut & paste and add your name & pledge below:

Sponsor a Tee

1/ Currently Reserved
2/
3/ RTR GS Â£20 (+Gift Aid)
4/
5/
6/ R.M.H Logistics Â£10 (+ Gift Aid)
7/
8/
9/
10/ DRW Â£40 (+ Gift Aid)
11/
12/
13/
14/
15/
16/
17/
18/

Nearest the Pin 

5th/
7th/
15th/
17th/

Longest Drives 

6th/
16th/

Nearest the Pin in 2 

12th/

Play with a GM Staffer

1/
2/
3/
4/

Thank you


----------



## Fish (Mar 14, 2019)

Homer, Iâ€™m confused ðŸ¤”


----------



## dufferman (Mar 15, 2019)

Hi Fish, hotel booked, add me to that list!


----------



## Fish (Mar 15, 2019)

I am happy for you to bring friends and club mates with you to swell the numbers and help with travelling costs, the only caveat will be, that, the winner of the actual Rickg Memorial Trophy will have to be an active forum member, although I will have a guest prize.

Please cut & Paste to add your name below.

1/ Fish*
2/ Upsidedown
3/ Twire
4/ Old Skier
5/ IainP
6/ PIng
7/ Crow
8/ adasko
9/ GG26
10/ The Autumn Wind
11/ Full_throttle
12/ Bigfoot
13/ Wolf
14/ Grumpyjock
15/ Lump
16/ Norrin Radd
17. GM Towers (Golf Monthly staffer)
18/ GM Towers (Golf Monthly) staffer
19/ GM Towers (Golf Monthly) staffer
20/ GM Towers (Golf Monthly) staffer
21/ RTR GS (Old Skier)
22/ RTR GS
23/ RTR GS
24/ Khamelion
25/ Kraxx
26/ RTR GS
27/ Dufferman
28/
29/
30/
31/
32/
33/
34/
35/
36/


* Denotes Â£20 donation (registration) received.


----------



## Fish (Mar 17, 2019)

The British Heart Foundation constantly relies on donations from normal people like all of us, like Rick, we may never know when we will need the help from that essential research.

Whether you are attending the day or not, if you want to be involved and support the day in any small way, you can sponsor any of the below holes and/or challenges with a minimum sponsorship of only Â£10 paid which goes directly to the British Heart Foundation through my *Just Giving page*.

Again this is simply a donation/sponsorship with nothing in return, so you can add Gift Aid.

Laminated cards will be placed on each tee acknowledging the support you have given and if you are a business I will, with your permission, acknowledge the sponsorship through various social media platforms..

Please cut & paste and add your name & pledge below:

*Sponsor a Tee*

1/ Currently Reserved
2/
3/ RTR GS Â£20 (+Gift Aid)*
4/
5/
6/ Bigfoot Â£20 (+ Gift Aid)* 
7/
8/
9/
10/ DRW Â£40 (+ Gift Aid)*
11/ R.M.H Logistics Â£10 (+ Gift Aid)*
12/
13/
14/
15/ 
16/
17/
18/

*Nearest the Pin *

5th/ Bigfoot Â£10 (+ Gift Aid)*
7th/
15th/
17th/

*Longest Drives *

6th/
16th/

*Nearest the Pin in 2 *

12th/

*Play with a GM Staffer*

1/ Bigfoot Â£20 (+ Gift Aid)*
2/
3/
4/

Thank you


* Denotes donation received.


----------



## Crow (Mar 17, 2019)

*Sponsor a Tee*

1/ Currently Reserved
2/
3/ RTR GS Â£20 (+Gift Aid)*
4/
5/
6/ Bigfoot Â£20 (+ Gift Aid)* 
7/
8/
9/ Crow Â£20 (+ Gift Aid)
10/ DRW Â£40 (+ Gift Aid)*
11/ R.M.H Logistics Â£10 (+ Gift Aid)*
12/
13/
14/
15/ 
16/
17/
18/

*Nearest the Pin *

5th/ Bigfoot Â£10 (+ Gift Aid)*
7th/ Crow Â£20 (+ Gift Aid)
15th/
17th/

*Longest Drives *

6th/
16th/

*Nearest the Pin in 2 *

12th/

*Play with a GM Staffer*

1/ Bigfoot Â£20 (+ Gift Aid)*
2/
3/
4/


----------



## Fish (Mar 21, 2019)

The British Heart Foundation constantly relies on donations from normal people like all of us, like Rick, we may never know when we will need the help from that essential research.

Whether you are attending the day or not, if you want to be involved and support the day in any small way, you can sponsor any of the below holes and/or challenges with a minimum sponsorship of only Â£10 paid which goes directly to the British Heart Foundation through my Just Giving page (link in signature). 

Again this is simply a donation/sponsorship with nothing in return, so you can add Gift Aid.

Laminated cards will be placed on each tee acknowledging the support you have given and if you are a business I will, with your permission, acknowledge the sponsorship through various social media platforms..

Please cut & paste and add your name & pledge below:

Sponsor a Tee

1/ Currently Reserved
2/ Bigslice Â£20 ( + Gift Aid)*
3/ RTR GS Â£20 (+Gift Aid)*
4/
5/
6/ Bigfoot Â£20 (+ Gift Aid)* 
7/
8/
9/ Crow Â£20 ( + Gift Aid)*
10/ DRW Â£40 (+ Gift Aid)*
11/ R.M.H Logistics Â£10 (+ Gift Aid)*
12/
13/
14/
15/ 
16/
17/
18/

Nearest the Pin 

5th/ Bigfoot Â£10 (+ Gift Aid)*
7th/ Crow Â£20 ( + Gift Aid)*
15th/
17th/

Longest Drives 

6th/
16th/

Nearest the Pin in 2 

12th/

Play with a GM Staffer

1/ Bigfoot Â£20 (+ Gift Aid)*
2/
3/
4/

Thank you


* Denotes donation received.


----------



## Fish (Mar 22, 2019)

I am happy for you to bring friends and club mates with you to swell the numbers and help with travelling costs, the only caveat will be, that, the winner of the actual Rickg Memorial Trophy will have to be an active forum member, although I will have a guest prize.

Please cut & Paste to add your name below.

1/ Fish*
2/ Upsidedown
3/ Twire
4/ Old Skier
5/ IainP
6/ PIng
7/ Crow
8/ adasko
9/ GG26
10/ The Autumn Wind
11/ Full_throttle
12/ Bigfoot
13/ Wolf
14/ Grumpyjock
15/ Lump
16/ Norrin Radd
17. GM Towers (Golf Monthly staffer)
18/ GM Towers (Golf Monthly) staffer
19/ GM Towers (Golf Monthly) staffer
20/ GM Towers (Golf Monthly) staffer
21/ RTR GS (Old Skier)
22/ RTR GS
23/ RTR GS
24/ Khamelion
25/ Kraxx
26/ RTR GS
27/ Dufferman
28/ Upsidedown +1
29/ Upsidedown +2
30/ Upsidedown +3
31/
32/
33/
34/
35/
36/
37/
38/
39/
42/

* Denotes Â£20 donation (registration) received.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 22, 2019)

Sponsor a Tee

1/ Currently Reserved
2/ Bigslice Â£20 ( + Gift Aid)*
3/ RTR GS Â£20 (+Gift Aid)*
4/
5/
6/ Bigfoot Â£20 (+ Gift Aid)*
7/
8/
9/ Crow Â£20 ( + Gift Aid)*
10/ DRW Â£40 (+ Gift Aid)*
11/ R.M.H Logistics Â£10 (+ Gift Aid)*
12/
13/
14/
15/
16/ Pauldj42 Â£25 (+ Gift Aid)*
17/
18/

Nearest the Pin

5th/ Bigfoot Â£10 (+ Gift Aid)*
7th/ Crow Â£20 ( + Gift Aid)*
15th/
17th/

Longest Drives

6th/
16th/ Pauldj42 Â£25 (+Gift aid)*

Nearest the Pin in 2

12th/

Play with a GM Staffer

1/ Bigfoot Â£20 (+ Gift Aid)*
2/
3/
4/

Thank you


----------



## 2blue (Mar 23, 2019)

Sponsor a Tee

1/ Currently Reserved
2/ Bigslice Â£20 ( + Gift Aid)*
3/ RTR GS Â£20 (+Gift Aid)*
4/
5/
6/ Bigfoot Â£20 (+ Gift Aid)*
7/
8/
9/ Crow Â£20 ( + Gift Aid)*
10/ DRW Â£40 (+ Gift Aid)*
11/ R.M.H Logistics Â£10 (+ Gift Aid)*
12/
13/
14/
15/
16/ Pauldj42 Â£25 (+ Gift Aid)*
17/
18/

Nearest the Pin

5th/ Bigfoot Â£10 (+ Gift Aid)*
7th/ Crow Â£20 ( + Gift Aid)*
15th/
17th/

Longest Drives

6th/ 2Blue Â£20 (+Gift aid)
16th/ Pauldj42 Â£25 (+Gift aid)*

Nearest the Pin in 2

12th/

Play with a GM Staffer

1/ Bigfoot Â£20 (+ Gift Aid)*
2/
3/
4/


----------



## GG26 (Mar 23, 2019)

Sponsor a Tee

1/ Currently Reserved
2/ Bigslice Â£20 ( + Gift Aid)*
3/ RTR GS Â£20 (+Gift Aid)*
4/
5/
6/ Bigfoot Â£20 (+ Gift Aid)*
7/
8/
9/ Crow Â£20 ( + Gift Aid)*
10/ DRW Â£40 (+ Gift Aid)*
11/ R.M.H Logistics Â£10 (+ Gift Aid)*
12/
13/ GG26 Â£20 (+ Gift Aid)*
14/
15/
16/ Pauldj42 Â£25 (+ Gift Aid)*
17/
18/

Nearest the Pin

5th/ Bigfoot Â£10 (+ Gift Aid)*
7th/ Crow Â£20 ( + Gift Aid)*
15th/
17th/

Longest Drives

6th/ 2Blue Â£20 (+Gift aid)
16th/ Pauldj42 Â£25 (+Gift aid)*

Nearest the Pin in 2

12th/

Play with a GM Staffer

1/ Bigfoot Â£20 (+ Gift Aid)*
2/
3/
4/


----------



## Fish (Mar 23, 2019)

The British Heart Foundation constantly relies on donations from normal people like all of us, like Rick, we may never know when we will need the help from that essential research.

Whether you are attending the day or not, if you want to be involved and support the day in any small way, you can sponsor any of the below holes and/or challenges with a minimum sponsorship of only Â£10 paid which goes directly to the British Heart Foundation through my Just Giving page (link in signature). 

Again this is simply a donation/sponsorship with nothing in return, so you can add Gift Aid.

Laminated cards will be placed on each tee acknowledging the support you have given and if you are a business I will, with your permission, acknowledge the sponsorship through various social media platforms..

Please cut & paste and add your name & pledge below:

Sponsor a Tee

1/ Currently Reserved
2/ Bigslice Â£20 ( + Gift Aid)*
3/ RTR GS Â£20 (+Gift Aid)*
4/
5/
6/ Bigfoot Â£20 (+ Gift Aid)* 
7/
8/
9/ Crow Â£20 ( + Gift Aid)*
10/ DRW Â£40 (+ Gift Aid)*
11/ R.M.H Logistics Â£10 (+ Gift Aid)*
12/
13/ GG26 Â£20 (+ Gift Aid)*
14/
15/ 
16/ Pauldj42 Â£25 ( + Gift Aid)*
17/
18/

Nearest the Pin 

5th/ Bigfoot Â£10 (+ Gift Aid)*
7th/ Crow Â£20 ( + Gift Aid)*
15th/
17th/

Longest Drives 

6th/ 2blue Â£20 ( + Gift Aid)*
16th/ Pauldj42 ( + Gift Aid)*

Nearest the Pin in 2 

12th/

Play with a GM Staffer

1/ Bigfoot Â£20 (+ Gift Aid)*
2/
3/
4/

Thank you


* Denotes donation received.


----------



## Fish (Mar 23, 2019)

I am happy for you to bring friends and club mates with you to swell the numbers and help with travelling costs, the only caveat will be, that, the winner of the actual Rickg Memorial Trophy will have to be an active forum member, although I will have a guest prize.

Please cut & Paste to add your name below.

1/ Fish*
2/ Upsidedown
3/ Twire
4/ Old Skier
5/ IainP
6/ PIng
7/ Crow
8/ adasko
9/ GG26
10/ The Autumn Wind
11/ Full_throttle
12/ Bigfoot
13/ Wolf
14/ Grumpyjock
15/ Lump
16/ Norrin Radd
17. GM Towers (Golf Monthly staffer)
18/ GM Towers (Golf Monthly) staffer
19/ GM Towers (Golf Monthly) staffer
20/ GM Towers (Golf Monthly) staffer
21/ RTR GS (Old Skier)
22/ RTR GS
23/ RTR GS
24/ Khamelion
25/ Kraxx
26/ RTR GS
27/ Dufferman
28/ Upsidedown +1
29/ Upsidedown +2
30/ Upsidedown +3
31/ Coventry Professional 
32/
33/
34/
35/
36/
37/
38/
39/
42/

* Denotes Â£20 donation (registration) received.


----------



## grumpyjock (Mar 23, 2019)

Fish said:



			I have now created the Just Giving Page for The Rickg Memorial Trophy Day which this year will be held at Coventry Golf Club on Thursday 15th August 2019, 2 days before the anniversary of when Rick passed after collapsing at and on his beloved Centurion Golf club and course.

I chose my home club again for our 2nd year of celebrating and remembering Rick as the club has given me courtesy of the course, as such 50% of the amount to join us and play at my course will go directly to Karen's (Rick's wife) chosen charity, being The British Heart Foundation.

To play and join us, whether you knew Rick or not, will be only Â£40 as it was last year.  This is inclusive of all food before (Bacon Butty & Coffee) & after (2 course meal).

Â£20 will go direct to the British Heart Foundation through my Just Giving page (open now) but it MUST be stated that it is a *DONATION* only as you are not paying to play the course or getting anything for that Â£20, it's a donation to register, as such please *add Gift Aid* as it makes a huge difference towards my target. The remaining Â£20 will be paid in cash on the day as it's for the food and a small amount towards my admin (posters, flyers, laminating, prizes and much more..).

I will be posting up a sponsorship of holes, sponsorship of challenges and hopefully some sponsorship of playing with someone special, a separate more manageable post will be uploaded soon for all of that.  In the meantime, if you simply want to donate any amount now, please visit my Just Giving page which can be found in my signature and links within this post.

We raised an amazing Â£1,543.81 last year, doubling my target, it's a big ask, but if we could get anywhere near that again it would be a fantastic achievement.

For any big hitters who'll be challenging for the longest drive, the humps have now been removed from our 6th split fairway and the fairway now runs flat all the way from tee to green, all 532 yards of it uphill!

I've obviously learned a little from our first meeting so I will be planning to have everyone go out possibly in 3-balls next year, and dependent on our numbers, I have the option of a 2 (two) tee start, a shotgun or simply all off the 1st tee.  Obviously to achieve the shotgun start we will require some more numbers to join those already confirmed.

We are currently at a third of the numbers we had on our first day last year, I personally thought it was a very successful day and I know a lot of you traveled from all over to the join in, I'm aware there's a few expensive meets this year which no doubt is having an effect on some of you attending this year, but for Â£40 to play my course (with food) and for such a worthy cause and to remember someone who gave so much without a second thought to anyone on here, or in life in general, it would be nice to see a few more names now join us.

I am happy for you to bring friends and club mates with you to swell the numbers and help with travelling costs, the only caveat will be, that, the winner of the actual Rickg Memorial Trophy will have to be a forum member, although I will have a guest prize.

Please cut & Paste to add your name below, Make sure it the latest list!!.

1/ Fish*
2/ Upsidedown
3/ Twire
4/ Old Skier
5/ IainP
6/ PIng
7/ Crow
8/ adasko
9/ GG26
10/ The Autumn Wind
11/ Full_throttle
12/ Bigfoot
13/ Wolf
14/ Grumpyjock*
15/ Lump
16/ Norrin Radd

Thank you
Robin

* Denotes Â£20 donation (registration) received.
		
Click to expand...

deposit paid on the just giving page


----------



## grumpyjock (Mar 23, 2019)

The British Heart Foundation constantly relies on donations from normal people like all of us, like Rick, we may never know when we will need the help from that essential research.

Whether you are attending the day or not, if you want to be involved and support the day in any small way, you can sponsor any of the below holes and/or challenges with a minimum sponsorship of only Â£10 paid which goes directly to the British Heart Foundation through my Just Giving page (link in signature). 

Again this is simply a donation/sponsorship with nothing in return, so you can add Gift Aid.

Laminated cards will be placed on each tee acknowledging the support you have given and if you are a business I will, with your permission, acknowledge the sponsorship through various social media platforms..

Please cut & paste and add your name & pledge below:

Sponsor a Tee

1/ Currently Reserved
2/ Bigslice Â£20 ( + Gift Aid)*
3/ RTR GS Â£20 (+Gift Aid)*
4/
5/
6/ Bigfoot Â£20 (+ Gift Aid)* 
7/
8/
9/ Crow Â£20 ( + Gift Aid)*
10/ DRW Â£40 (+ Gift Aid)*
11/ R.M.H Logistics Â£10 (+ Gift Aid)*
12/
13/ GG26 Â£20 (+ Gift Aid)*
14/
15/ 
16/ Pauldj42 Â£25 ( + Gift Aid)*
17/
18/

Nearest the Pin 

5th/ Bigfoot Â£10 (+ Gift Aid)*
7th/ Crow Â£20 ( + Gift Aid)*
15th/Grumpyjock Â£20 (+Gift Aid)
17th/

Longest Drives 

6th/ 2blue Â£20 ( + Gift Aid)*
16th/ Pauldj42 ( + Gift Aid)*

Nearest the Pin in 2 

12th/

Play with a GM Staffer

1/ Bigfoot Â£20 (+ Gift Aid)*
2/
3/
4/

Thank you


* Denotes donation received.


----------



## dufferman (Mar 27, 2019)

Morning Fish, just donated my Â£20 to your Just Giving Page.


----------



## Fish (Mar 27, 2019)

I am happy for you to bring friends and club mates with you to swell the numbers that in turn help you with travelling costs, the only caveat will be, that, the winner of the actual Rickg Memorial Trophy will have to be an active forum member, although I will have a guest prize.

Please pay the Â£20 donation (registration) to play directly to the Just Giving link in my signature, Â£20 balance will then be collected on the day in cash to cover the meal, prizes and admin.

Thank you, we have surpassed 50% of the target already .

Please cut & Paste to add your name below.

1/ Fish***
2/ Upsidedown
3/ Twire
4/ Old Skier
5/ IainP
6/ PIng
7/ Crow
8/ adasko
9/ GG26
10/ The Autumn Wind
11/ Full_throttle
12/ Bigfoot***
13/ Wolf
14/ Grumpyjock***
15/ Lump
16/ Norrin Radd
17. GM Towers (Golf Monthly staffer)
18/ GM Towers (Golf Monthly) staffer
19/ GM Towers (Golf Monthly) staffer
20/ GM Towers (Golf Monthly) staffer
21/ RTR GS (Old Skier)
22/ RTR GS
23/ RTR GS
24/ Khamelion
25/ Kraxx
26/ RTR GS
27/ Dufferman***
28/ Upsidedown +1
29/ Upsidedown +2
30/ Upsidedown +3
31/ Coventry Professional 
32/
33/
34/
35/
36/
37/
38/
39/
42/

*** Denotes Â£20 donation (registration) received.


----------



## Fish (Mar 27, 2019)

I am very pleased to announce that Karen, Rick's wife, will be attending the day and will present the main award.

Karen will hopefully also be joined by Jodie, Rick's daughter.

Last year we had a few ladies in attendance, so please let me know if you'd like to bring a playing or non-playing female partner along.


----------



## The Autumn Wind (Mar 29, 2019)

Sorry Robin, but Iâ€™m going to have to drop out, due to now working away on this date. Gutted, as I really enjoyed it last year.

Best of luck for a great day.


----------



## Fish (Apr 1, 2019)

*Please pay the Â£20 donation* (registration) ASAP to confirm you are playing directly to the Just Giving link in my signature, you are getting nothing in return for this so it's simply a donation so you can add Gift Aid.  

The Â£20 balance will then be collected on the day in cash to cover the meal & prizes. 

If you are still to make a firm decision I'd still like to know in the form of a TBC so I have a rough idea of potential late attendees, at present I think only 18 playing are forum members, which in the circumstances is a little disappointing, although I'm aware of other meets that are no doubt having a negative effect, hopefully it's not my course!

I only kept it at Coventry this 2nd term as they gave me courtesy of the course so it was daft not to take that up and get more monies to the charity.   

Please cut & Paste to add your name below.

1/ Fish***
2/ Upsidedown***
3/ Twire
4/ Old Skier
5/ IainP
6/ PIng
7/ Crow
8/ adasko
9/ GG26
10/ Coventry Professional 
11/ Full_throttle
12/ Bigfoot***
13/ Wolf
14/ Grumpyjock***
15/ Lump
16/ Norrin Radd
17. GM Towers (Golf Monthly staffer)
18/ GM Towers (Golf Monthly) staffer
19/ GM Towers (Golf Monthly) staffer
20/ GM Towers (Golf Monthly) staffer
21/ RTR GS (Old Skier)
22/ RTR GS
23/ RTR GS
24/ Khamelion
25/ Kraxx
26/ RTR GS
27/ Dufferman***
28/ Upsidedown +1***
29/ Upsidedown +2***
30/ Upsidedown +3***
31/ 
32/
33/
34/
35/
36/
37/
38/
39/
42/

*** Denotes Â£20 donation (registration) received.


----------



## Fish (Apr 1, 2019)

The British Heart Foundation constantly relies on donations from normal people like all of us, and like Rick, we may never know when we will need the help from that essential research.

Whether you are attending the day or not, if you want to be involved and support the day in any small way, you can sponsor any of the holes and/or challenges below with a minimum sponsorship of only Â£10 paid which goes directly to the British Heart Foundation through my Just Giving page (link in signature). 

Again this is simply a donation/sponsorship with nothing in return, so you can add Gift Aid.

Laminated cards will be placed on each tee acknowledging the support you have given and if you are a business I will, with your permission, acknowledge the sponsorship through various social media platforms.

Please cut & paste and add your name & pledge below:

Sponsor a Tee

1/ Currently Reserved
2/ Bigslice Â£20 ( + Gift Aid)***
3/ RTR GS Â£20 (+Gift Aid)***
4/
5/
6/ Bigfoot Â£20 (+ Gift Aid)*** 
7/
8/
9/ Crow Â£20 ( + Gift Aid)***
10/ DRW Â£40 (+ Gift Aid)***
11/ R.M.H Logistics Â£10 (+ Gift Aid)***
12/
13/ GG26 Â£20 (+ Gift Aid)***
14/
15/ 
16/ Pauldj42 Â£25 ( + Gift Aid)***
17/
18/

Nearest the Pin 

5th/ Bigfoot Â£10 (+ Gift Aid)***
7th/ Crow Â£20 ( + Gift Aid)***
15th/Grumpyjock Â£20 (+Gift Aid)***
17th/

Longest Drives 

6th/ 2blue Â£20 ( + Gift Aid)***
16th/ Pauldj42 ( + Gift Aid)***

Nearest the Pin in 2 

12th/

Play with a GM Staffer

1/ Bigfoot Â£20 (+ Gift Aid)***
2/ Upsdiedown Â£20 (+ Gift Aid)***
3/
4/

Thank you


*** Denotes donation received.


----------



## grumpyjock (Apr 1, 2019)

The British Heart Foundation constantly relies on donations from normal people like all of us, and like Rick, we may never know when we will need the help from that essential research.

Whether you are attending the day or not, if you want to be involved and support the day in any small way, you can sponsor any of the holes and/or challenges below with a minimum sponsorship of only Â£10 paid which goes directly to the British Heart Foundation through my Just Giving page (link in signature). 

Again this is simply a donation/sponsorship with nothing in return, so you can add Gift Aid.

Laminated cards will be placed on each tee acknowledging the support you have given and if you are a business I will, with your permission, acknowledge the sponsorship through various social media platforms.

Please cut & paste and add your name & pledge below:

Sponsor a Tee

1/ Currently Reserved
2/ Bigslice Â£20 ( + Gift Aid)***
3/ RTR GS Â£20 (+Gift Aid)***
4/
5/
6/ Bigfoot Â£20 (+ Gift Aid)*** 
7/
8/
9/ Crow Â£20 ( + Gift Aid)***
10/ DRW Â£40 (+ Gift Aid)***
11/ R.M.H Logistics Â£10 (+ Gift Aid)***
12/
13/ GG26 Â£20 (+ Gift Aid)***
14/
15/ 
16/ Pauldj42 Â£25 ( + Gift Aid)***
17/
18/

Nearest the Pin 

5th/ Bigfoot Â£10 (+ Gift Aid)***
7th/ Crow Â£20 ( + Gift Aid)***
15th/Grumpyjock Â£20 (+Gift Aid)***
17th/Grumpyjock Â£20 (+Gift Aid)***

Longest Drives 

6th/ 2blue Â£20 ( + Gift Aid)***
16th/ Pauldj42 ( + Gift Aid)***

Nearest the Pin in 2 

12th/

Play with a GM Staffer

1/ Bigfoot Â£20 (+ Gift Aid)***
2/ Upsdiedown Â£20 (+ Gift Aid)***
3/
4/

Thank you


*** Denotes donation received. 
Yes it was for the other NTP, copy and paste did not work as required.


----------



## Old Skier (Apr 2, 2019)

@Fish Â£100 done fore me +4


----------



## Fish (Apr 3, 2019)

*Please pay the Â£20 donation*(registration) ASAP to confirm you are playing directly to the Just Giving link in my signature, you are getting nothing in return for this so it's simply a donation so you can add Gift Aid.

The Â£20 balance will then be collected on the day in cash to cover the meal & prizes.

If you are still to make a firm decision I'd still like to know in the form of a TBC so I have a rough idea of potential late attendees, at present I think only 18 that are playing are active forum members, which in the circumstances is a little disappointing, although I'm aware of other meets that are no doubt having a negative effect, hopefully it's not my course!

I only kept it at Coventry this 2nd term as they gave me courtesy of the course so it was daft not to take that up and raise more money for the chosen charity.

*Please cut & Paste to add your name below.*

1/ Fish***
2/ Upsidedown***
3/ Twire
4/ Old Skier***
5/ IainP
6/ PIng
7/ Crow
8/ adasko
9/ GG26
10/ Coventry Professional
11/ Full_throttle
12/ Bigfoot***
13/ Wolf
14/ Grumpyjock***
15/ Lump
16/ Norrin Radd
17. GM Towers (Golf Monthly staffer)
18/ GM Towers (Golf Monthly) staffer
19/ GM Towers (Golf Monthly) staffer
20/ GM Towers (Golf Monthly) staffer
21/ RTR GS* (Old Skier)
22/ RTR GS***
23/ RTR GS***
24/ Khamelion
25/ Kraxx
26/ RTR GS***
27/ Dufferman*
*28/ Upsidedown +1**
29/ Upsidedown +2***
30/ Upsidedown +3***
31/ Rory Brookwater*** TGN
32/ Matt Boulton TGN
33/
34/
35/
36/
37/
38/
39/
42/

*** Denotes Â£20 donation (registration) received.


----------



## Crow (Apr 3, 2019)

Old Skier said:



@Fish Â£100 done fore me +4
		
Click to expand...

Are your +4 showing on the list above?


----------



## Old Skier (Apr 3, 2019)

Crow said:



			Are your +4 showing on the list above?
		
Click to expand...

Yep, grouped as 3 and a single - 3RTR GS


----------



## Crow (Apr 3, 2019)

Old Skier said:



			Yep, grouped as 3 and a single - 3RTR GS
		
Click to expand...

Good stuff.


----------



## Fish (Apr 10, 2019)

The British Heart Foundation constantly relies on donations from normal people like all of us, and like Rick, we may never know when we will need the help from that essential research.

Whether you are attending the day or not, if you want to be involved or simply support the day in any small way, you can sponsor any of the holes and/or challenges below with a minimum sponsorship of only Â£10 paid which goes directly to the British Heart Foundation through my Just Giving page (link in my signature). 

Again this is simply a donation/sponsorship with nothing in return, so you can add Gift Aid.

Laminated cards will be placed on each tee acknowledging the support you have given and if you are a business, I will, with your permission, acknowledge the sponsorship through various social media platforms.

Please cut & paste and add your name & pledge below:

*Sponsor a Tee*

1/ Currently Reserved
2/ Bigslice Â£20 ( + Gift Aid)***
3/ RTR GS Â£20 (+Gift Aid)***
4/
5/
6/ Bigfoot Â£20 (+ Gift Aid)*** 
7/
8/
9/ Crow Â£20 ( + Gift Aid)***
10/ DRW Â£40 (+ Gift Aid)***
11/ R.M.H Logistics Â£10 (+ Gift Aid)***
12/
13/ GG26 Â£20 (+ Gift Aid)***
14/
15/ 
16/ Pauldj42 Â£25 ( + Gift Aid)***
17/
18/ Richart Â£60 (+ Gift Aid)***

*Nearest the Pin *

5th/ Bigfoot Â£10 (+ Gift Aid)***
7th/ Crow Â£20 ( + Gift Aid)***
15th/Grumpyjock Â£20 (+Gift Aid)***
17th/Grumpyjock Â£20 (+Gift Aid)***

*Longest Drives *

6th/ 2blue Â£20 ( + Gift Aid)***
16th/ Pauldj42 ( + Gift Aid)***

*Nearest the Pin in 2 *

12th/

*Play with a GM Staffer*

1/ Bigfoot Â£20 (+ Gift Aid)***
2/ Upsdiedown Â£20 (+ Gift Aid)***
3/
4/

Thank you


*** Denotes donation received.


----------



## Fish (Apr 10, 2019)

*Please pay the Â£20 donation*(registration) ASAP to confirm you are definitely playing.

This payment is to be paid directly to the Just Giving link in my signature, you are getting nothing in return for this so it's simply a donation so you can add Gift Aid.

The Â£20 balance will then be collected on the day in cash to cover the meal & prizes.

If you are still to make a firm decision on whether you can attend or not, I'd still like to know in the form of a TBC so I have a rough idea of potential late attendees, at present I think only 18 playing are active forum members, which in the circumstances is a little disappointing, although I'm aware of other meets that are no doubt having a negative effect, hopefully it's not my course!

I only kept it at Coventry this 2nd term as they gave me courtesy of the course so it was daft not to take that up and raise more money for the chosen charity.

*Please cut & Paste to add your name below.*

1/ Fish***
2/ Upsidedown***
3/ Twire
4/ Old Skier***
5/ IainP
6/ PIng
7/ Crow
8/ adasko
9/ GG26
10/ Coventry Professional
11/ Full_throttle
12/ Bigfoot***
13/ Wolf
14/ Grumpyjock***
15/ Lump
16/ Norrin Radd
17. GM Towers (Golf Monthly staffer)
18/ GM Towers (Golf Monthly) staffer
19/ GM Towers (Golf Monthly) staffer
20/ GM Towers (Golf Monthly) staffer
21/ RTR GS* (Old Skier)
22/ RTR GS***
23/ RTR GS***
24/ Khamelion
25/ Kraxx
26/ RTR GS***
27/ Dufferman*
*28/ Upsidedown +1**
29/ Upsidedown +2***
30/ Upsidedown +3***
31/ Rory Brookwater*** TGN
32/ Matt Boulton TGN
33/
34/
35/
36/
37/
38/
39/
42/

*** Denotes Â£20 donation (registration) received.


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 10, 2019)

I'm in, will sponsor a hole/or ntp in 2 for Â£10 and play with a GM Staffer Â£20, although can I wait until next pay day to donate the money for these?


----------



## Fish (Apr 10, 2019)

The British Heart Foundation constantly relies on donations from normal people like all of us, and like Rick, we may never know when we will need the help from that essential research.

Whether you are attending the day or not, if you want to be involved or simply support the day in any small way, you can sponsor any of the holes and/or challenges below with a minimum sponsorship of only Â£10 paid which goes directly to the British Heart Foundation through my Just Giving page (link in my signature).

Again this is simply a donation/sponsorship with nothing in return, so you can add Gift Aid.

Laminated cards will be placed on each tee acknowledging the support you have given and if you are a business, I will, with your permission, acknowledge the sponsorship through various social media platforms.

Please cut & paste and add your name & pledge below:

*Sponsor a Tee*

1/ Currently Reserved
2/ Bigslice Â£20 ( + Gift Aid)***
3/ RTR GS Â£20 (+Gift Aid)***
4/
5/
6/ Bigfoot Â£20 (+ Gift Aid)***
7/
8/
9/ Crow Â£20 ( + Gift Aid)***
10/ DRW Â£40 (+ Gift Aid)***
11/ R.M.H Logistics Â£10 (+ Gift Aid)***
12/
13/ GG26 Â£20 (+ Gift Aid)***
14/
15/
16/ Pauldj42 Â£25 ( + Gift Aid)***
17/
18/ Richart Â£60 (+ Gift Aid)***

*Nearest the Pin *

5th/ Bigfoot Â£10 (+ Gift Aid)***
7th/ Crow Â£20 ( + Gift Aid)***
15th/Grumpyjock Â£20 (+Gift Aid)***
17th/Grumpyjock Â£20 (+Gift Aid)***

*Longest Drives *

6th/ 2blue Â£20 ( + Gift Aid)***
16th/ Pauldj42 ( + Gift Aid)***

*Nearest the Pin in 2 *

12th/ Full_throttle Â£10 (+ Gift Aid)

*Play with a GM Staffer*

1/ Bigfoot Â£20 (+ Gift Aid)***
2/ Upsidedown Â£20 (+ Gift Aid)***
3/ Full_Throttle Â£20 (+ Gift Aid)
4/
5/
6/
7/
8/

Thank you


*** Denotes donation received.


----------



## Fish (Apr 10, 2019)

*Please pay the Â£20 donation*(registration) ASAP to confirm you are definitely playing.

This payment is to be paid directly to the Just Giving link in my signature, you are getting nothing in return for this so it's simply a donation so you can add Gift Aid.

The Â£20 balance will then be collected on the day in cash to cover the meal & prizes.

If you are still to make a firm decision on whether you can attend or not, I'd still like to know in the form of a TBC so I have a rough idea of potential late attendees, at present I think only 18 playing are active forum members, which in the circumstances is a little disappointing, although I'm aware of other meets that are no doubt having a negative effect, hopefully it's not my course!

I only kept it at Coventry this 2nd term as they gave me courtesy of the course so it was daft not to take that up and raise more money for the chosen charity.

*Please cut & Paste to add your name below.*

1/ Fish***
2/ Upsidedown***
3/ Twire
4/ Old Skier***
5/ IainP
6/ PIng
7/ Crow*
8/ adasko
9/ GG26
10/ Coventry Professional
11/ Full_throttle***
12/ Bigfoot***
13/ Wolf
14/ Grumpyjock***
15/ Lump
16/ Norrin Radd
17. GM Towers (Golf Monthly staffer)
18/ GM Towers (Golf Monthly) staffer
19/ GM Towers (Golf Monthly) staffer
20/ GM Towers (Golf Monthly) staffer
21/ RTR GS* (Old Skier)
22/ RTR GS***
23/ RTR GS***
24/ Khamelion
25/ Kraxx
26/ RTR GS***
27/ Dufferman***
28/ Upsidedown* +*1***
29/ Upsidedown +2***
30/ Upsidedown +3***
31/ Rory Brookwater*** TGN
32/ Matt Boulton TGN
33/
34/
35/
36/
37/
38/
39/
42/

*** Denotes Â£20 donation (registration) received.


----------



## Crow (Apr 10, 2019)

I've donated.


----------



## PIng (Apr 10, 2019)

Donation made tonight.


----------



## Fish (Apr 13, 2019)

*Please pay the Â£20 donation*(registration) ASAP to confirm you are definitely playing.

This payment is to be paid directly to the Just Giving link in my signature, you are getting nothing in return for this so it's simply a donation so you can add Gift Aid.

The Â£20 balance will then be collected on the day in cash to cover the meal & prizes.

If you are still to make a firm decision on whether you can attend or not, I'd still like to know in the form of a TBC so I have a rough idea of potential late attendees, at present I think only 18 playing are active forum members, which in the circumstances is a little disappointing, although I'm aware of other meets that are no doubt having a negative effect, hopefully it's not my course!

I only kept it at Coventry this 2nd term as they gave me courtesy of the course so it was daft not to take that up and raise more money for the chosen charity.

*Please cut & Paste to add your name below.*

1/ Fish***
2/ Upsidedown***
3/ Twire
4/ Old Skier***
5/ IainP
6/ PIng*
7/ Crow*
8/ adasko
9/ GG26
10/ Coventry Professional
11/ Full_throttle***
12/ Bigfoot***
13/ Wolf
14/ Grumpyjock***
15/ Lump
16/ Norrin Radd
17. GM Towers (Golf Monthly staffer)
18/ GM Towers (Golf Monthly) staffer
19/ GM Towers (Golf Monthly) staffer
20/ GM Towers (Golf Monthly) staffer
21/ RTR GS* (Old Skier)
22/ RTR GS***
23/ RTR GS***
24/ Khamelion
25/ Kraxx
26/ RTR GS***
27/ Dufferman***
28/ Upsidedown* +*1***
29/ Upsidedown +2***
30/ Upsidedown +3***
31/ Rory Brookwater*** TGN
32/ Matt Boulton TGN
33/
34/
35/
36/
37/
38/
39/
42/

*** Denotes Â£20 donation (registration) received.

Keep the payments coming please ðŸ‘


----------



## GG26 (Apr 14, 2019)

Donation made


----------



## Fish (Apr 14, 2019)

*Please pay the Â£20 donation*(registration) ASAP to confirm you are definitely playing.

This payment is to be paid directly to the Just Giving link in my signature, you are getting nothing in return for this so it's simply a donation so you can add Gift Aid.

The Â£20 balance will then be collected on the day in cash to cover the meal & prizes.

If you are still to make a firm decision on whether you can attend or not, I'd still like to know in the form of a TBC so I have a rough idea of potential late attendees, at present I think only 18 playing are active forum members, which in the circumstances is a little disappointing, although I'm aware of other meets that are no doubt having a negative effect, hopefully it's not my course!

I only kept it at Coventry this 2nd term as they gave me courtesy of the course so it was daft not to take that up and raise more money for the chosen charity.

*Please cut & Paste to add your name below.*

1/ Fish***
2/ Upsidedown***
3/ Twire
4/ Old Skier***
5/ IainP
6/ PIng*
7/ Crow*
8/ adasko*
9/ GG26*
10/ Coventry Professional
11/ Full_throttle***
12/ Bigfoot***
13/ Wolf
14/ Grumpyjock***
15/ Lump
16/ Norrin Radd
17. GM Towers (Golf Monthly staffer)
18/ GM Towers (Golf Monthly) staffer
19/ GM Towers (Golf Monthly) staffer
20/ GM Towers (Golf Monthly) staffer
21/ RTR GS* (Old Skier)
22/ RTR GS***
23/ RTR GS***
24/ Khamelion
25/ Kraxx
26/ RTR GS***
27/ Dufferman***
28/ Upsidedown* +*1***
29/ Upsidedown +2***
30/ Upsidedown +3***
31/ Rory Brookwater*** TGN
32/ Matt Boulton TGN
33/ Full_Throttle +1
34/
35/
36/
37/
38/
39/
42/

*** Denotes Â£20 donation (registration) received.

Keep the payments coming please ðŸ‘


----------



## Old Skier (Apr 16, 2019)

*Please pay the Â£20 donation*(registration) ASAP to confirm you are definitely playing.

This payment is to be paid directly to the Just Giving link in my signature, you are getting nothing in return for this so it's simply a donation so you can add Gift Aid.

The Â£20 balance will then be collected on the day in cash to cover the meal & prizes.

If you are still to make a firm decision on whether you can attend or not, I'd still like to know in the form of a TBC so I have a rough idea of potential late attendees, at present I think only 18 playing are active forum members, which in the circumstances is a little disappointing, although I'm aware of other meets that are no doubt having a negative effect, hopefully it's not my course!

I only kept it at Coventry this 2nd term as they gave me courtesy of the course so it was daft not to take that up and raise more money for the chosen charity.

*Please cut & Paste to add your name below.*

1/ Fish***
2/ Upsidedown***
3/ Twire
4/ Old Skier***
5/ IainP
6/ PIng*
7/ Crow*
8/ adasko*
9/ GG26*
10/ Coventry Professional
11/ Full_throttle***
12/ Bigfoot***
13/ Wolf
14/ Grumpyjock***
15/ Lump
16/ Norrin Radd
17. GM Towers (Golf Monthly staffer)
18/ GM Towers (Golf Monthly) staffer
19/ GM Towers (Golf Monthly) staffer
20/ GM Towers (Golf Monthly) staffer
21/ RTR CW-J* (Old Skier)
22/ RTR SP*
23/ RTR RS*
24/ Khamelion
25/ Kraxx
26/ RTR LW*
27/ Dufferman***
28/ Upsidedown* +*1***
29/ Upsidedown +2***
30/ Upsidedown +3***
31/ Rory Brookwater*** TGN
32/ Matt Boulton TGN
33/ Full_Throttle +1
34/
35/
36/
37/
38/
39/
42/

*** Denotes Â£20 donation (registration) received.

Keep the payments coming please ðŸ‘


----------



## Fish (Apr 21, 2019)

Still plenty of spaces available, are any of you still contemplating playing?


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 22, 2019)

1/ Fish***
2/ Upsidedown***
3/ Twire
4/ Old Skier***
5/ IainP
6/ PIng*
7/ Crow*
8/ adasko*
9/ GG26*
10/ Coventry Professional
11/ Full_throttle***
12/ Bigfoot***
13/ Wolf
14/ Grumpyjock***
15/ Lump
16/ Norrin Radd
17. GM Towers (Golf Monthly staffer)
18/ GM Towers (Golf Monthly) staffer
19/ GM Towers (Golf Monthly) staffer
20/ GM Towers (Golf Monthly) staffer
21/ RTR CW-J* (Old Skier)
22/ RTR SP*
23/ RTR RS*
24/ Khamelion
25/ Kraxx
26/ RTR LW*
27/ Dufferman***
28/ Upsidedown* +*1***
29/ Upsidedown +2***
30/ Upsidedown +3***
31/ Rory Brookwater*** TGN
32/ Matt Boulton TGN
33/ Full_Throttle +1
34/ Full-Throttle +2
35/
36/
37/
38/
39/
42/

*** Denotes Â£20 donation (registration) received.


----------



## SteveW86 (Apr 22, 2019)

What date is this Robin?


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 22, 2019)

Aug 15th


----------



## Fish (Apr 22, 2019)

SteveW86 said:



			What date is this Robin?
		
Click to expand...

Thursday 15th August.


----------



## Fish (Apr 25, 2019)

The British Heart Foundation constantly relies on donations from normal people like all of us, and like Rick, we may never know when we will need the help from that essential research.

Whether you are attending the day or not, if you want to be involved or simply support the day in any small way, you can sponsor any of the holes and/or challenges below with a minimum sponsorship of only Â£10 which goes directly to the British Heart Foundation through my Just Giving page (link in my signature).

Again this is simply a donation/sponsorship with nothing in return, so you can add Gift Aid.

Laminated cards will be placed on each tee acknowledging the support you have given and if you are a business, I will, with your permission, acknowledge the sponsorship through various social media platforms.

Please cut & paste and add your name & pledge below:

*Sponsor a Tee*

1/ Stewart Golf***
2/ Bigslice Â£20 ( + Gift Aid)***
3/ RTR GS Â£20 (+Gift Aid)***
4/ Lamkin Grips***
5/
6/ Bigfoot Â£20 (+ Gift Aid)***
7/
8/
9/ Crow Â£20 ( + Gift Aid)***
10/ DRW Â£40 (+ Gift Aid)***
11/ R.M.H Logistics Â£10 (+ Gift Aid)***
12/
13/ GG26 Â£20 (+ Gift Aid)***
14/
15/
16/ Pauldj42 Â£25 ( + Gift Aid)***
17/
18/ Richart Â£60 (+ Gift Aid)***

*Nearest the Pin *

5th/ Bigfoot Â£10 (+ Gift Aid)***
7th/ Crow Â£20 ( + Gift Aid)***
15th/Grumpyjock Â£20 (+Gift Aid)***
17th/Grumpyjock Â£20 (+Gift Aid)***

*Longest Drives *

6th/ 2blue Â£20 ( + Gift Aid)***
16th/ Pauldj42 ( + Gift Aid)***

*Nearest the Pin in 2 *

12th/ Full_throttle Â£10 (+ Gift Aid)

*Play with a GM Staffer*

1/ Bigfoot Â£20 (+ Gift Aid)***
2/ Upsidedown Â£20 (+ Gift Aid)***
3/ Full_Throttle Â£20 (+ Gift Aid)
4/
5/
6/
7/
8/

Thank you


*** Denotes donation received.


----------



## Fish (Apr 29, 2019)

*Please pay the Â£20 donation *(registration) *ASAP* to confirm you are definitely playing.

This payment is to be paid directly to the Just Giving link in my signature, you are getting nothing in return for this so it's simply a donation so you can add Gift Aid.

The Â£20 balance will then be collected on the day in cash to cover the meal & prizes.

If you are still to make a firm decision on whether you can attend or not, I'd still like to know in the form of a TBC so I have a rough idea of potential late attendees, at present I think only 18 playing are active forum members, which in the circumstances is a little disappointing, although I'm aware of other meets that are no doubt having a negative effect, hopefully it's not my course!

I only kept it at Coventry this 2nd term as they gave me courtesy of the course so it was daft not to take that up and raise more money for the chosen charity.

*Please cut & Paste to add your name below.*

1/ Fish***
2/ Upsidedown***
3/ Twire
4/ Old Skier***
5/ IainP
6/ PIng*
7/ Crow*
8/ adasko*
9/ GG26*
10/ Coventry Professional
11/ Full_throttle***
12/ Bigfoot***
13/ Wolf
14/ Grumpyjock***
15/ Lump
16/ Norrin Radd
17. GM Towers (Golf Monthly staffer)
18/ GM Towers (Golf Monthly) staffer
19/ GM Towers (Golf Monthly) staffer
20/ GM Towers (Golf Monthly) staffer
21/ RTR CW-J* (Old Skier)
22/ RTR SP*
23/ RTR RS*
24/ Khamelion
25/ Kraxx
26/ RTR LW*
27/ Dufferman***
28/ Upsidedown* +*1***
29/ Upsidedown +2***
30/ Upsidedown +3***
31/ Rory Brookwater*** TGN
32/ Matt Boulton TGN
33/ Full_Throttle +1
34/ Full_Throttle +2
35/
36/
37/
38/
39/

*** Denotes Â£20 donation (registration) received.

Keep the payments coming please


----------



## full_throttle (May 2, 2019)

Fish said:



			The British Heart Foundation constantly relies on donations from normal people like all of us, and like Rick, we may never know when we will need the help from that essential research.

Whether you are attending the day or not, if you want to be involved or simply support the day in any small way, you can sponsor any of the holes and/or challenges below with a minimum sponsorship of only Â£10 which goes directly to the British Heart Foundation through my Just Giving page (link in my signature).

Again this is simply a donation/sponsorship with nothing in return, so you can add Gift Aid.

Laminated cards will be placed on each tee acknowledging the support you have given and if you are a business, I will, with your permission, acknowledge the sponsorship through various social media platforms.

Please cut & paste and add your name & pledge below:

*Sponsor a Tee*

1/ Stewart Golf***
2/ Bigslice Â£20 ( + Gift Aid)***
3/ RTR GS Â£20 (+Gift Aid)***
4/ Lamkin Grips***
5/
6/ Bigfoot Â£20 (+ Gift Aid)***
7/
8/
9/ Crow Â£20 ( + Gift Aid)***
10/ DRW Â£40 (+ Gift Aid)***
11/ R.M.H Logistics Â£10 (+ Gift Aid)***
12/
13/ GG26 Â£20 (+ Gift Aid)***
14/
15/
16/ Pauldj42 Â£25 ( + Gift Aid)***
17/
18/ Richart Â£60 (+ Gift Aid)***

*Nearest the Pin *

5th/ Bigfoot Â£10 (+ Gift Aid)***
7th/ Crow Â£20 ( + Gift Aid)***
15th/Grumpyjock Â£20 (+Gift Aid)***
17th/Grumpyjock Â£20 (+Gift Aid)***

*Longest Drives *

6th/ 2blue Â£20 ( + Gift Aid)***
16th/ Pauldj42 ( + Gift Aid)***

*Nearest the Pin in 2 *

12th/ Full_throttle Â£10 (+ Gift Aid)*

*Play with a GM Staffer*

1/ Bigfoot Â£20 (+ Gift Aid)***
2/ Upsidedown Â£20 (+ Gift Aid)***
3/ Full_Throttle Â£20 (+ Gift Aid)*
4/
5/
6/
7/
8/

Thank you


*** Denotes donation received.
		
Click to expand...

donation made


----------



## Fish (May 4, 2019)

*Please pay the Â£20 donation (registration) ASAP *to confirm you are definitely playing.

This payment is to be paid directly to the Just Giving link in my signature, you are getting nothing in return for this so it's simply a donation so you can add Gift Aid.

The Â£20 balance will then be collected on the day in cash to cover the meal & prizes.

If you are still to make a firm decision on whether you can attend or not, I'd still like to know in the form of a TBC so I have a rough idea of potential late attendees, at present I think only 18 playing are active forum members, which in the circumstances is a little disappointing, although I'm aware of other meets that are no doubt having a negative effect, hopefully it's not my course!

I only kept it at Coventry this 2nd term as they gave me courtesy of the course so it was daft not to take that up and raise more money for the chosen charity.

Please cut & Paste to add your name below.

1/ Fish*
2/ Upsidedown*
3/ Twire
4/ Old Skier*
5/ IainP
6/ PIng*
7/ Crow*
8/ adasko*
9/ GG26*
10/ Coventry Professional
11/ Full_throttle*
12/ Bigfoot*
13/ Wolf
14/ Grumpyjock*
15/ Lump
16/ Norrin Radd
17. GM Towers (Golf Monthly staffer)
18/ GM Towers (Golf Monthly) staffer
19/ GM Towers (Golf Monthly) staffer
20/ GM Towers (Golf Monthly) staffer
21/ RTR CW-J* (Old Skier)
22/ RTR SP*
23/ RTR RS*
24/ Khamelion
25/ Kraxx
26/ RTR LW*
27/ Dufferman*
28/ Upsidedown +1*
29/ Upsidedown +2*
30/ Upsidedown +3*
31/ Rory Brookwater* TGN
32/ Matt Boulton TGN
33/ Full_Throttle +1
34/ Full_Throttle +2
35/
36/
37/
38/
39/

* Denotes Â£20 donation (registration) received.

*Keep the payments coming please*


----------



## Lump (May 5, 2019)

I regretfully going to have to withdraw my name. Iâ€™ve changed jobs 3 times since I put my down for this and midweek dayâ€™s off are hard to get signed off. My sincerest apologies.


----------



## Fish (May 5, 2019)

*Please pay the Â£20 donation* (registration) *ASAP* to confirm you are definitely playing.

This payment is to be paid directly to the Just Giving link in my signature, you are getting nothing in return for this so it's simply a donation so you can add Gift Aid.

The Â£20 balance will then be collected on the day in cash to cover the meal & prizes.

If you are still to make a firm decision on whether you can attend or not, I'd still like to know in the form of a TBC so I have a rough idea of potential late attendees, at present I think only 18 playing are active forum members, which in the circumstances is a little disappointing, although I'm aware of other meets that are no doubt having a negative effect, hopefully it's not my course!

I only kept it at Coventry this 2nd term as they gave me courtesy of the course so it was daft not to take that up and raise more money for the chosen charity.

Please cut & Paste to add your name below.

1/ Fish*
2/ Upsidedown*
3/ Twire
4/ Old Skier*
5/ IainP
6/ PIng*
7/ Crow*
8/ adasko*
9/ GG26*
10/ Coventry Professional
11/ Full_throttle*
12/ Bigfoot*
13/ Wolf
14/ Grumpyjock*
15/ Norris Radd
16/ GM Towers (Golf Monthly staffer)
17. GM Towers (Golf Monthly staffer)
18/ GM Towers (Golf Monthly) staffer
19/ GM Towers (Golf Monthly) staffer
20/ RTR RS*
21/ RTR CW-J* (Old Skier)
22/ RTR SP*
23/ RTR LW*
24/ Khamelion
25/ Kraxx
26/ Full_Throttle +1
27/ Full_Throttle +2
28/ Upsidedown +1*
29/ Upsidedown +2*
30/ Upsidedown +3*
31/ Rory Brookwater* TGN
32/ Matt Boulton TGN
33/ Dufferman*
34/
35/
36/
37/
38/
39/

* Denotes Â£20 donation (registration) received.

*Keep the payments coming please*


----------



## full_throttle (May 7, 2019)

Updated after two more confirmations 

1/ Fish*
2/ Upsidedown*
3/ Twire
4/ Old Skier*
5/ IainP
6/ PIng*
7/ Crow*
8/ adasko*
9/ GG26*
10/ Coventry Professional
11/ Full_throttle*
12/ Bigfoot*
13/ Wolf
14/ Grumpyjock*
15/ Norris Radd
16/ GM Towers (Golf Monthly staffer)
17. GM Towers (Golf Monthly staffer)
18/ GM Towers (Golf Monthly) staffer
19/ GM Towers (Golf Monthly) staffer
20/ RTR RS*
21/ RTR CW-J* (Old Skier)
22/ RTR SP*
23/ RTR LW*
24/ Khamelion
25/ Kraxx
26/ Full_Throttle +1*
27/ Full_Throttle +2*
28/ Upsidedown +1*
29/ Upsidedown +2*
30/ Upsidedown +3*
31/ Rory Brookwater* TGN
32/ Matt Boulton TGN
33/ Dufferman*
34/
35/
36/
37/
38/
39/


----------



## Fish (May 7, 2019)

*Please pay the Â£20 donation* (registration) *ASAP* to confirm you are definitely playing.

This payment is to be paid directly to the Just Giving link in my signature, you are getting nothing in return for this so it's simply a donation so you can add Gift Aid.

The Â£20 balance will then be collected on the day in cash to cover the meal & prizes.

If you are still to make a firm decision on whether you can attend or not, I'd still like to know in the form of a TBC so I have a rough idea of potential late attendees, at present I think only 18 playing are active forum members, which in the circumstances is a little disappointing, although I'm aware of other meets that are no doubt having a negative effect, hopefully it's not my course!

I only kept it at Coventry this 2nd term as they gave me courtesy of the course so it was daft not to take that up and raise more money for the chosen charity.

Please cut & Paste to add your name below.

1/ Fish*
2/ Upsidedown*
3/ Twire
4/ Old Skier*
5/ IainP*
6/ PIng*
7/ Crow*
8/ adasko*
9/ GG26*
10/ Coventry Professional
11/ Full_throttle*
12/ Bigfoot*
13/ Wolf
14/ Grumpyjock*
15/ Norris Radd
16/ GM Towers (Golf Monthly staffer)
17. GM Towers (Golf Monthly staffer)
18/ GM Towers (Golf Monthly) staffer
19/ GM Towers (Golf Monthly) staffer
20/ RTR RS*
21/ RTR CW-J* (Old Skier)
22/ RTR SP*
23/ RTR LW*
24/ Khamelion*
25/ Kraxx*
26/ Full_Throttle +1*
27/ Full_Throttle +2*
28/ Upsidedown +1*
29/ Upsidedown +2*
30/ Upsidedown +3*
31/ Rory Brookwater* TGN
32/ Matt Boulton TGN
33/ Dufferman*
34/
35/
36/
37/
38/
39/

* Denotes Â£20 donation (registration) received.

*Keep the payments coming please*


----------



## Fish (May 10, 2019)

*Please pay the Â£20 donation* (registration) *ASAP* to confirm you are definitely playing.

This payment is to be paid directly to the Just Giving link in my signature, you are getting nothing in return for this so it's simply a donation so you can add Gift Aid.

The Â£20 balance will then be collected on the day in cash to cover the meal & prizes.

*Can those highlighted please let me know if they are still attending please.*


We have already raised *Â£1,212.50* (includes Gift Aid) before a golf ball has even been hit, and subsequently lost 

Last year in it's first term we raised Â£1,543.81, and with a few more pledged donations to arrive, plus what we raise on the day through some raffles and challenges, I am hopeful that we will surpass last years excellent maiden figure for Karen's (Ricks wife) chosen charity, being the British Heart Foundation.

Places are still available should anyone like to play on the day, it's an open invitation with lots of great prizes to be won.

Thank you and well done to everyone so far, I'm confident of another great days golf at Coventry Golf Club on August 15th where we will all enjoy and play a round of golf how Rick always liked to play, with a big smile on his face but still with a touch of competitiveness.

Should you wish to play or be involved in any way, please contact me.

Please cut & Paste to add your name below.

1/ Fish***
2/ Upsidedown***
3/ *Twire*
4/ Old Skier***
5/ IainP***
6/ PIng***
7/ Crow***
8/ adasko***
9/ GG26***
10/ Coventry Professional
11/ Full_throttle***
12/ Bigfoot***
13/ *Wolf*
14/ Grumpyjock***
15/ *Norris Radd*
16/ GM Towers (Golf Monthly staffer)***
17. GM Towers (Golf Monthly staffer)***
18/ GM Towers (Golf Monthly) staffer***
19/ GM Towers (Golf Monthly) staffer***
20/ RTR RS** *(OS)
21/ RTR CW-J*** (OS)
22/ RTR SP*** (OS)
23/ RTR LW*** (OS)
24/ Khamelion***
25/ Kraxx***
26/ Full_Throttle +1***
27/ Full_Throttle +2***
28/ Upsidedown +1***
29/ Upsidedown +2***
30/ Upsidedown +3***
31/ Rory Brookwater*** TGN
32/ *Matt Boulton TGN*
33/ Dufferman***
34/
35/
36/
37/
38/
39/

*** Denotes Â£20 donation (registration) received.

*Keep the payments coming please*


----------



## Fish (May 10, 2019)

*Only 7 holes left to sponsor*, it would be great if we could get them all covered with a minimum sponsorship of *only Â£10* which goes directly to the British Heart Foundation through my Just Giving page (link in my signature).

Again this is simply a donation/sponsorship with nothing in return, so you can add Gift Aid.

Laminated cards will be placed on each tee acknowledging the support you have given and I will acknowledge the sponsorship/donation through various social media platforms also.

Please cut & paste and add your name & pledge below:

*Sponsor a Tee*

1/ Stewart Golf** (Main sponsor)*
2/ Bigslice Â£20 ( + Gift Aid)***
3/ RTR GS Â£20 (+Gift Aid)***
4/ Lamkin Grips** (Prize provided)*
5/
6/ Bigfoot Â£20 (+ Gift Aid)***
7/
8/
9/ Crow Â£20 ( + Gift Aid)***
10/ DRW Â£40 (+ Gift Aid)***
11/ R.M.H Logistics Â£10 (+ Gift Aid)***
12/
13/ GG26 Â£20 (+ Gift Aid)***
14/
15/
16/ Pauldj42 Â£25 ( + Gift Aid)***
17/
18/ Richart Â£60 (+ Gift Aid)***

*Nearest the Pin *

5th/ Bigfoot Â£10 (+ Gift Aid)***
7th/ Crow Â£20 ( + Gift Aid)***
15th/Grumpyjock Â£20 (+Gift Aid)***
17th/Grumpyjock Â£20 (+Gift Aid)***

*Longest Drives *

6th/ 2blue Â£20 ( + Gift Aid)***
16th/ Pauldj42 ( + Gift Aid)***

*Nearest the Pin in 2 *

12th/ Full_throttle Â£10 (+ Gift Aid)*

*Play with a GM Staffer*

1/ Bigfoot Â£20 (+ Gift Aid)***
2/ Upsidedown Â£20 (+ Gift Aid)***
3/ Full_Throttle Â£20 (+ Gift Aid)*
4/
5/
6/
7/
8/

Thank you


*** Denotes donation received.


----------



## Norrin Radd (May 12, 2019)

Robin ,can i pay in cash at forest pines as i dont do facebook orhave access to the just giving ,also i will sponsor a hole of your choosing for a further Â£20, thanks mate  let me know if thats ok .


----------



## Fish (May 12, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			Robin ,can i pay in cash at forest pines as i dont do facebook orhave access to the just giving ,also i will sponsor a hole of your choosing for a further Â£20, thanks mate  let me know if thats ok .
		
Click to expand...

Yes, thatâ€™s fine ðŸ‘


----------



## Fish (May 13, 2019)

*Only 6 holes left to sponsor*, it would be great if we could get them all covered with a minimum sponsorship of *only Â£10* which goes directly to the British Heart Foundation through my Just Giving page (link in my signature).

Again this is simply a donation/sponsorship with nothing in return, so you can add Gift Aid.

Laminated cards will be placed on each tee acknowledging the support you have given and I will acknowledge the sponsorship/donation through various social media platforms also.

Please cut & paste and add your name & pledge below:

*Sponsor a Tee*

1/ Stewart Golf** (Main sponsor)*
2/ Bigslice Â£20 ( + Gift Aid)***
3/ RTR GS Â£20 (+Gift Aid)***
4/ Lamkin Grips** (Prize provided)*
5/
6/ Bigfoot Â£20 (+ Gift Aid)***
7/
8/ Norrin Radd Â£20 
9/ Crow Â£20 ( + Gift Aid)***
10/ DRW Â£40 (+ Gift Aid)***
11/ R.M.H Logistics Â£10 (+ Gift Aid)***
12/
13/ GG26 Â£20 (+ Gift Aid)***
14/
15/
16/ Pauldj42 Â£25 ( + Gift Aid)***
17/
18/ Richart Â£60 (+ Gift Aid)***

*Nearest the Pin *

5th/ Bigfoot Â£10 (+ Gift Aid)***
7th/ Crow Â£20 ( + Gift Aid)***
15th/Grumpyjock Â£20 (+Gift Aid)***
17th/Grumpyjock Â£20 (+Gift Aid)***

*Longest Drives *

6th/ 2blue Â£20 ( + Gift Aid)***
16th/ Pauldj42 ( + Gift Aid)***

*Nearest the Pin in 2 *

12th/ Full_throttle Â£10 (+ Gift Aid)*

*Play with a GM Staffer*

1/ Bigfoot Â£20 (+ Gift Aid)***
2/ Upsidedown Â£20 (+ Gift Aid)***
3/ Full_Throttle Â£20 (+ Gift Aid)*
4/
5/
6/
7/
8/

Thank you


*** Denotes donation received.


----------



## Fish (May 13, 2019)

*Please pay the Â£20 donation* (registration) *ASAP* to confirm you are definitely playing.

This payment is to be paid directly to the Just Giving link in my signature, you are getting nothing in return for this so it's simply a donation so you can add Gift Aid.

The Â£20 balance will then be collected on the day in cash to cover the meal & prizes.

*Can those highlighted please let me know if they are still attending please.*


We have already raised *Â£1,212.50* (includes Gift Aid) before a golf ball has even been hit, and subsequently lost 

Last year in it's first term we raised Â£1,543.81, and with a few more pledged donations to arrive, plus what we raise on the day through some raffles and challenges, I am hopeful that we will surpass last years excellent maiden figure for Karen's (Ricks wife) chosen charity, being the British Heart Foundation.

Places are still available should anyone like to play on the day, it's an open invitation with lots of great prizes to be won.

Thank you and well done to everyone so far, I'm confident of another great days golf at Coventry Golf Club on August 15th where we will all enjoy and play a round of golf how Rick always liked to play, with a big smile on his face but still with a touch of competitiveness.

Should you wish to play or be involved in any way, please contact me.

Please cut & Paste to add your name below.

1/ Fish***
2/ Upsidedown***
3/ Twire***
4/ Old Skier***
5/ IainP***
6/ PIng***
7/ Crow***
8/ adasko***
9/ GG26***
10/ Coventry Professional
11/ Full_throttle***
12/ Bigfoot***
13/ Wolf
14/ Grumpyjock***
15/ Norris Radd
16/ GM Towers (Golf Monthly staffer)***
17. GM Towers (Golf Monthly staffer)***
18/ GM Towers (Golf Monthly) staffer***
19/ GM Towers (Golf Monthly) staffer***
20/ RTR RS** *(OS)
21/ RTR CW-J*** (OS)
22/ RTR SP*** (OS)
23/ RTR LW*** (OS)
24/ Khamelion***
25/ Kraxx***
26/ Full_Throttle +1***
27/ Full_Throttle +2***
28/ Upsidedown +1***
29/ Upsidedown +2***
30/ Upsidedown +3***
31/ Rory Brookwater*** TGN
32/ *Matt Boulton TGN*
33/ Dufferman***
34/
35/
36/
37/
38/
39/

*** Denotes Â£20 donation (registration) received.

*Keep the payments coming please*


----------



## Fish (May 14, 2019)

*Only 2 holes left to sponsor*, they are our signature hole (12th) and our stroke index 1 (14th), it would be great if we could get them all covered with a minimum sponsorship of *only Â£10 *which goes directly to the British Heart Foundation through my Just Giving page (link in my signature), I'll also accept a prize of the same value or more 

Again this is simply a donation/sponsorship with nothing in return, so you can add Gift Aid.

Laminated cards will be placed on each tee acknowledging the support you have given and I will acknowledge the sponsorship/donation through various social media platforms also.

Please cut & paste and add your name & pledge below:

*Sponsor a Tee*

1/ Stewart Golf** (Main sponsor)*
2/ Bigslice Â£20 ( + Gift Aid)***
3/ RTR GS Â£20 (+Gift Aid)***
4/ Lamkin Grips** (Prize provided)*
5/ Martin Sutliff, Coventry Pro *(Prize Provided)*
6/ Bigfoot Â£20 (+ Gift Aid)***
7/  Martin Sutliff, Coventry Pro *(Prize Provided)*
8/ Norrin Radd Â£20 
9/ Crow Â£20 ( + Gift Aid)***
10/ DRW Â£40 (+ Gift Aid)***
11/ R.M.H Logistics Â£10 (+ Gift Aid)***
12/
13/ GG26 Â£20 (+ Gift Aid)***
14/
15/  Martin Sutliff, Coventry Pro *(Prize Provided)*
16/ Pauldj42 Â£25 ( + Gift Aid)***
17/  Martin Sutliff, Coventry Pro *(Prize Provided)*
18/ Richart Â£60 (+ Gift Aid)***

*Nearest the Pin *

5th/ Bigfoot Â£10 (+ Gift Aid)***
7th/ Crow Â£20 ( + Gift Aid)***
15th/Grumpyjock Â£20 (+Gift Aid)***
17th/Grumpyjock Â£20 (+Gift Aid)***

*Longest Drives *

6th/ 2blue Â£20 ( + Gift Aid)***
16th/ Pauldj42 ( + Gift Aid)***

*Nearest the Pin in 2 *

12th/ Full_throttle Â£10 (+ Gift Aid)*

*Play with a GM Staffer*

1/ Bigfoot Â£20 (+ Gift Aid)***
2/ Upsidedown Â£20 (+ Gift Aid)***
3/ Full_Throttle Â£20 (+ Gift Aid)*
4/
5/
6/
7/
8/

Thank you


*** Denotes donation received.


----------



## PIng (May 14, 2019)

*Sponsor a Tee*

Happy to sponsor the 12th Robin.

1/ Stewart Golf** (Main sponsor)*
2/ Bigslice Â£20 ( + Gift Aid)***
3/ RTR GS Â£20 (+Gift Aid)***
4/ Lamkin Grips** (Prize provided)*
5/ Martin Sutliff, Coventry Pro *(Prize Provided)*
6/ Bigfoot Â£20 (+ Gift Aid)***
7/ Martin Sutliff, Coventry Pro *(Prize Provided)*
8/ Norrin Radd Â£20 
9/ Crow Â£20 ( + Gift Aid)***
10/ DRW Â£40 (+ Gift Aid)***
11/ R.M.H Logistics Â£10 (+ Gift Aid)***
12/ PIng Â£20 (+Gift Aid)
13/ GG26 Â£20 (+ Gift Aid)***
14/
15/ Martin Sutliff, Coventry Pro *(Prize Provided)*
16/ Pauldj42 Â£25 ( + Gift Aid)***
17/ Martin Sutliff, Coventry Pro *(Prize Provided)*
18/ Richart Â£60 (+ Gift Aid)***

*Nearest the Pin *

5th/ Bigfoot Â£10 (+ Gift Aid)***
7th/ Crow Â£20 ( + Gift Aid)***
15th/Grumpyjock Â£20 (+Gift Aid)***
17th/Grumpyjock Â£20 (+Gift Aid)***

*Longest Drives *

6th/ 2blue Â£20 ( + Gift Aid)***
16th/ Pauldj42 ( + Gift Aid)***

*Nearest the Pin in 2 *

12th/ Full_throttle Â£10 (+ Gift Aid)*

*Play with a GM Staffer*

1/ Bigfoot Â£20 (+ Gift Aid)***
2/ Upsidedown Â£20 (+ Gift Aid)***
3/ Full_Throttle Â£20 (+ Gift Aid)*
4/
5/
6/
7/
8/

Thank you


*** Denotes donation received.


----------



## pokerjoke (May 23, 2019)

Fish said:



*Please pay the Â£20 donation* (registration) *ASAP* to confirm you are definitely playing.

This payment is to be paid directly to the Just Giving link in my signature, you are getting nothing in return for this so it's simply a donation so you can add Gift Aid.

The Â£20 balance will then be collected on the day in cash to cover the meal & prizes.

*Can those highlighted please let me know if they are still attending please.*


We have already raised *Â£1,212.50* (includes Gift Aid) before a golf ball has even been hit, and subsequently lost 

Last year in it's first term we raised Â£1,543.81, and with a few more pledged donations to arrive, plus what we raise on the day through some raffles and challenges, I am hopeful that we will surpass last years excellent maiden figure for Karen's (Ricks wife) chosen charity, being the British Heart Foundation.

Places are still available should anyone like to play on the day, it's an open invitation with lots of great prizes to be won.

Thank you and well done to everyone so far, I'm confident of another great days golf at Coventry Golf Club on August 15th where we will all enjoy and play a round of golf how Rick always liked to play, with a big smile on his face but still with a touch of competitiveness.

Should you wish to play or be involved in any way, please contact me.

Please cut & Paste to add your name below.

1/ Fish***
2/ Upsidedown***
3/ Twire***
4/ Old Skier***
5/ IainP***
6/ PIng***
7/ Crow***
8/ adasko***
9/ GG26***
10/ Coventry Professional
11/ Full_throttle***
12/ Bigfoot***
13/ Wolf
14/ Grumpyjock***
15/ Norris Radd
16/ GM Towers (Golf Monthly staffer)***
17. GM Towers (Golf Monthly staffer)***
18/ GM Towers (Golf Monthly) staffer***
19/ GM Towers (Golf Monthly) staffer***
20/ RTR RS** *(OS)
21/ RTR CW-J*** (OS)
22/ RTR SP*** (OS)
23/ RTR LW*** (OS)
24/ Khamelion***
25/ Kraxx***
26/ Full_Throttle +1***
27/ Full_Throttle +2***
28/ Upsidedown +1***
29/ Upsidedown +2***
30/ Upsidedown +3***
31/ Rory Brookwater*** TGN
32/ *Matt Boulton TGN*
33/ Dufferman***
34/
35/
36/
37/
38/
39/

*** Denotes Â£20 donation (registration) received.

*Keep the payments coming please*

Click to expand...


----------



## pokerjoke (May 23, 2019)

Fish said:



*Please pay the Â£20 donation* (registration) *ASAP* to confirm you are definitely playing.

This payment is to be paid directly to the Just Giving link in my signature, you are getting nothing in return for this so it's simply a donation so you can add Gift Aid.

The Â£20 balance will then be collected on the day in cash to cover the meal & prizes.

*Can those highlighted please let me know if they are still attending please.*


We have already raised *Â£1,212.50* (includes Gift Aid) before a golf ball has even been hit, and subsequently lost 

Last year in it's first term we raised Â£1,543.81, and with a few more pledged donations to arrive, plus what we raise on the day through some raffles and challenges, I am hopeful that we will surpass last years excellent maiden figure for Karen's (Ricks wife) chosen charity, being the British Heart Foundation.

Places are still available should anyone like to play on the day, it's an open invitation with lots of great prizes to be won.

Thank you and well done to everyone so far, I'm confident of another great days golf at Coventry Golf Club on August 15th where we will all enjoy and play a round of golf how Rick always liked to play, with a big smile on his face but still with a touch of competitiveness.

Should you wish to play or be involved in any way, please contact me.

Please cut & Paste to add your name below.

1/ Fish***
2/ Upsidedown***
3/ Twire***
4/ Old Skier***
5/ IainP***
6/ PIng***
7/ Crow***
8/ adasko***
9/ GG26***
10/ Coventry Professional
11/ Full_throttle***
12/ Bigfoot***
13/ Wolf
14/ Grumpyjock***
15/ Norris Radd
16/ GM Towers (Golf Monthly staffer)***
17. GM Towers (Golf Monthly staffer)***
18/ GM Towers (Golf Monthly) staffer***
19/ GM Towers (Golf Monthly) staffer***
20/ RTR RS** *(OS)
21/ RTR CW-J*** (OS)
22/ RTR SP*** (OS)
23/ RTR LW*** (OS)
24/ Khamelion***
25/ Kraxx***
26/ Full_Throttle +1***
27/ Full_Throttle +2***
28/ Upsidedown +1***
29/ Upsidedown +2***
30/ Upsidedown +3***
31/ Rory Brookwater*** TGN
32/ *Matt Boulton TGN*
33/ Dufferman***
34/pokerjoke 
35/
36/
37/
38/
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Crow (May 23, 2019)

I have a guest who'd like to play.

Please cut & Paste to add your name below.

1/ Fish***
2/ Upsidedown***
3/ Twire***
4/ Old Skier***
5/ IainP***
6/ PIng***
7/ Crow***
8/ adasko***
9/ GG26***
10/ Coventry Professional
11/ Full_throttle***
12/ Bigfoot***
13/ Wolf
14/ Grumpyjock***
15/ Norris Radd
16/ GM Towers (Golf Monthly staffer)***
17. GM Towers (Golf Monthly staffer)***
18/ GM Towers (Golf Monthly) staffer***
19/ GM Towers (Golf Monthly) staffer***
20/ RTR RS** *(OS)
21/ RTR CW-J*** (OS)
22/ RTR SP*** (OS)
23/ RTR LW*** (OS)
24/ Khamelion***
25/ Kraxx***
26/ Full_Throttle +1***
27/ Full_Throttle +2***
28/ Upsidedown +1***
29/ Upsidedown +2***
30/ Upsidedown +3***
31/ Rory Brookwater*** TGN
32/ *Matt Boulton TGN*
33/ Dufferman***
34/pokerjoke 
35/ Crow +1
36/
37/
38/


----------



## chellie (May 23, 2019)

Robin, me and Simon could be possibles. Can let you know next week if that's ok.


----------



## Fish (May 24, 2019)

chellie said:



			Robin, me and Simon could be possibles. Can let you know next week if that's ok.
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s fine, would be nice to see you both ðŸ‘


----------



## Fish (May 24, 2019)

*Please pay the Â£20 donation(registration) ASAP to confirm you are definitely playing.*

This payment is to be paid directly to the Just Giving link in my signature, you are getting nothing in return for this so it's simply a donation so you can add Gift Aid.

The Â£20 balance will then be collected on the day in cash to cover the meal & prizes.

Can those highlighted please let me know if they are still attending please.


*We have already raised Â£1,212.50*(includes Gift Aid) before a golf ball has even been hit, and subsequently lost 

Last year in it's first term we raised Â£1,543.81, and with a few more pledged donations to arrive, plus what we raise on the day through some raffles and challenges, I am hopeful that we will surpass last years excellent maiden figure for Karen's (Ricks wife) chosen charity, being the British Heart Foundation.

*Places are still available* should anyone like to play on the day, it's an open invitation with lots of great prizes to be won so should you wish to bring a guest/s, thatâ€™s fine.

Thank you and well done to everyone so far, I'm confident of another great days golf at Coventry Golf Club on August 15th where we will all enjoy and play a round of golf how Rick always liked to play, with a big smile on his face but still with a touch of competitiveness.

*Should you wish to play or be involved in any way, please contact me.*

Please cut & Paste to add your name below.

1/ Fish*
2/ Upsidedown*
3/ Twire*
4/ Old Skier*
5/ IainP*
6/ PIng*
7/ Crow*
8/ adasko*
9/ GG26*
10/ Coventry Professional
11/ Full_throttle*
12/ Bigfoot*
13/ Wolf
14/ Grumpyjock*
15/ Norris Radd
16/ GM Towers (Golf Monthly staffer)*
17. GM Towers (Golf Monthly staffer)*
18/ GM Towers (Golf Monthly) staffer*
19/ GM Towers (Golf Monthly) staffer*
20/ RTR RS* (OS)
21/ RTR CW-J* (OS)
22/ RTR SP* (OS)
23/ RTR LW* (OS)
24/ Khamelion*
25/ Kraxx*
26/ Full_Throttle +1*
27/ Full_Throttle +2*
28/ Upsidedown +1*
29/ Upsidedown +2*
30/ Upsidedown +3*
31/ Rory Brookwater* TGN
32/ Dufferman*
33/ Pokerjoke
34/ Crow +1
35/ Chellie (TBC)
36/ Simon (TBC)
37/
38/
39/
40/
41/
42/

* Denotes Â£20 donation (registration) received.

Keep the payments coming please


----------



## Crow (May 27, 2019)

Payment for my +1 made and also sponsorship for the last remaining tee, the 14th.

*Sponsor a Tee*

Happy to sponsor the 12th Robin.

1/ Stewart Golf** (Main sponsor)*
2/ Bigslice Â£20 ( + Gift Aid)***
3/ RTR GS Â£20 (+Gift Aid)***
4/ Lamkin Grips** (Prize provided)*
5/ Martin Sutliff, Coventry Pro *(Prize Provided)*
6/ Bigfoot Â£20 (+ Gift Aid)***
7/ Martin Sutliff, Coventry Pro *(Prize Provided)*
8/ Norrin Radd Â£20 
9/ Crow Â£20 ( + Gift Aid)***
10/ DRW Â£40 (+ Gift Aid)***
11/ R.M.H Logistics Â£10 (+ Gift Aid)***
12/ PIng Â£20 (+Gift Aid)
13/ GG26 Â£20 (+ Gift Aid)***
14/ Crow Â£20
15/ Martin Sutliff, Coventry Pro *(Prize Provided)*
16/ Pauldj42 Â£25 ( + Gift Aid)***
17/ Martin Sutliff, Coventry Pro *(Prize Provided)*
18/ Richart Â£60 (+ Gift Aid)***

*Nearest the Pin *

5th/ Bigfoot Â£10 (+ Gift Aid)***
7th/ Crow Â£20 ( + Gift Aid)***
15th/Grumpyjock Â£20 (+Gift Aid)***
17th/Grumpyjock Â£20 (+Gift Aid)***

*Longest Drives *

6th/ 2blue Â£20 ( + Gift Aid)***
16th/ Pauldj42 ( + Gift Aid)***

*Nearest the Pin in 2 *

12th/ Full_throttle Â£10 (+ Gift Aid)*

*Play with a GM Staffer*

1/ Bigfoot Â£20 (+ Gift Aid)***
2/ Upsidedown Â£20 (+ Gift Aid)***
3/ Full_Throttle Â£20 (+ Gift Aid)*
4/
5/
6/
7/
8/


----------



## chellie (May 31, 2019)

Sorry Robin but we can't get the time off work.


----------



## Fish (Jun 9, 2019)

*Please pay the Â£20 donation(registration) ASAP to confirm you are definitely playing.*

This payment is to be paid directly to the Just Giving link in my signature, you are getting nothing in return for this so it's simply a â€˜donationâ€™ so you can add Gift Aid.

The Â£20 balance will then be collected on the day in cash to cover the meal & prizes.

Can those highlighted please let me know if they are still attending please.


We have already raised Â£1,212.50(includes Gift Aid) before a golf ball has even been hit, and subsequently lost 

Last year in it's first term we raised Â£1,543.81, and with a few more pledged donations to arrive, plus what we raise on the day through some raffles and challenges, I am hopeful that we will surpass last years excellent maiden figure for Karen's (Ricks wife) chosen charity, being the British Heart Foundation.

*Places are still available* should anyone like to play on the day, it's an open invitation with lots of great prizes to be won so should you wish to bring a guest/s, thatâ€™s fine.

Thank you and well done to everyone so far, I'm confident of another great days golf at Coventry Golf Club on August 15th where we will all enjoy and play a round of golf how Rick always liked to play, with a big smile on his face but still with a touch of competitiveness.

Should you wish to play or be involved in any way, please contact me.

Please cut & Paste to add your name below.

1/ Fish*
2/ Upsidedown*
3/ Twire*
4/ Old Skier*
5/ IainP*
6/ PIng*
7/ Crow*
8/ adasko*
9/ GG26*
10/ Coventry Professional
11/ Full_throttle*
12/ Bigfoot*
13/ Wolf
14/ Grumpyjock*
15/ Norris Radd
16/ GM Towers (Golf Monthly staffer)*
17. GM Towers (Golf Monthly staffer)*
18/ GM Towers (Golf Monthly) staffer*
19/ GM Towers (Golf Monthly) staffer*
20/ RTR RS* (OS)
21/ RTR CW-J* (OS)
22/ RTR SP* (OS)
23/ RTR LW* (OS)
24/ Khamelion*
25/ Kraxx*
26/ Full_Throttle +1*
27/ Full_Throttle +2*
28/ Upsidedown +1*
29/ Upsidedown +2*
30/ Upsidedown +3*
31/ Rory Brookwater* TGN
32/ Dufferman*
33/ Pokerjoke
34/ Crow +1*
35/ Mark Thomas CGC
36/ Andy Thomas CGC
37/ Michael Thomas CGC
38/ Dave Roddis CGC
39/ John Hale CGC
40/ Jason Smith CGC
41/ Rob Stokes (CGC Capt)
42/
43/
44/
45/
46/
47/
48/

* Denotes Â£20 donation (registration) received.

*Keep the payments coming please ðŸ‘*


----------



## Fish (Jun 9, 2019)

*Sponsor a Tee*

1/ Stewart Golf* (Main sponsor)
2/ Bigslice Â£20 ( + Gift Aid)*
3/ RTR GS Â£20 (+Gift Aid)*
4/ Lamkin Grips* (Prize provided)
5/ Martin Sutliff, Coventry Pro (Prize Provided)
6/ Bigfoot Â£20 (+ Gift Aid)*
7/ Martin Sutliff, Coventry Pro (Prize Provided)
8/ Norrin Radd Â£20*
9/ Crow Â£20 ( + Gift Aid)*
10/ DRW Â£40 (+ Gift Aid)*
11/ R.M.H Logistics Â£10 (+ Gift Aid)*
12/ PIng Â£20 (+Gift Aid)
13/ GG26 Â£20 (+ Gift Aid)*
14/ Crow Â£20*
15/ Martin Sutliff, Coventry Pro (Prize Provided)
16/ Pauldj42 Â£25 ( + Gift Aid)*
17/ Martin Sutliff, Coventry Pro (Prize Provided)
18/ Richart Â£60 (+ Gift Aid)*

*Nearest the Pin*

5th/ Bigfoot Â£10 (+ Gift Aid)*
7th/ Crow Â£20 ( + Gift Aid)*
15th/Grumpyjock Â£20 (+Gift Aid)*
17th/Grumpyjock Â£20 (+Gift Aid)*

*Longest Drives*

6th/ 2blue Â£20 ( + Gift Aid)*
16th/ Pauldj42 ( + Gift Aid)*

*Nearest the Pin in 2 *

12th/ Full_throttle Â£10 (+ Gift Aid)*

*Play with a GM Staffer*

1/ Bigfoot Â£20 (+ Gift Aid)*
2/ Upsidedown Â£20 (+ Gift Aid)*
3/ Full_Throttle Â£20 (+ Gift Aid)*
4/ Martin Sutliff Coventry Pro*
5/ Rob Stokes Coventry Capt*
6/
7/
8/


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jun 10, 2019)

@Fish, I  have a couple of umbrellas you can have as extra prizes if you want them . 
maybe a prize for the most stbfd points on all the short holes .


----------



## Fish (Jun 10, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



@Fish, I  have a couple of umbrellas you can have as extra prizes if you want them .
maybe a prize for the most stbfd points on all the short holes .
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™ll be great, I always ask a bit nearer the date if anyone has anything theyâ€™ve won or have had bought theyâ€™ll never use that theyâ€™re happy to bring & donate to help bulk out the prizes, raffles etc. 

Thank you ðŸ‘


----------



## Fish (Jun 13, 2019)

I am pleased to announce that e-caddy will be in attendance on the day where you can look at and even try the e-caddy Trike. (video)

Shaun will explain everything you'd like to know about the trike on the day which comes in various models, but in the meantime, please visit his website for further information HERE.

I am putting up for auction below for 2 players to use the the trike on the day for themselves, 1 will have it for the 1st 9 holes and then another for the final 9 holes, so these 2 players will follow each other in the groups and will be going off the 1st & 18th tee's, so there's even a nice little bonus rather than the potential of walking to the far side of the course 

I know this would have made Rick smile, he could be a big kid at times, and I'm sure he would have loved to have given one of these bad boy e-caddy trikes a go.

So, lets see some bids, please cut & paste below, the top 2 bids will use the e-caddy trike for 9 holes each, good luck.

*e-caddy Trike Auction:*

Fish Â£10


----------



## Fish (Jun 16, 2019)

Nobody fancy trying this ðŸ¤”


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jun 16, 2019)

Fish said:



			Nobody fancy trying this ðŸ¤”







Click to expand...




Fish said:



			Nobody fancy trying this ðŸ¤”







Click to expand...


put me down for it Fishy as i need a buggy to get around the course anyway ,let me know how much mate.


----------



## Old Skier (Jun 19, 2019)

*Please pay the Â£20 donation(registration) ASAP to confirm you are definitely playing.*

This payment is to be paid directly to the Just Giving link in my signature, you are getting nothing in return for this so it's simply a â€˜donationâ€™ so you can add Gift Aid.

The Â£20 balance will then be collected on the day in cash to cover the meal & prizes.

Can those highlighted please let me know if they are still attending please.


We have already raised Â£1,212.50(includes Gift Aid) before a golf ball has even been hit, and subsequently lost 

Last year in it's first term we raised Â£1,543.81, and with a few more pledged donations to arrive, plus what we raise on the day through some raffles and challenges, I am hopeful that we will surpass last years excellent maiden figure for Karen's (Ricks wife) chosen charity, being the British Heart Foundation.

*Places are still available* should anyone like to play on the day, it's an open invitation with lots of great prizes to be won so should you wish to bring a guest/s, thatâ€™s fine.

Thank you and well done to everyone so far, I'm confident of another great days golf at Coventry Golf Club on August 15th where we will all enjoy and play a round of golf how Rick always liked to play, with a big smile on his face but still with a touch of competitiveness.

Should you wish to play or be involved in any way, please contact me.

Please cut & Paste to add your name below.

1/ Fish*
2/ Upsidedown*
3/ Twire*
4/ Old Skier*
5/ IainP*
6/ PIng*
7/ Crow*
8/ adasko*
9/ GG26*
10/ Coventry Professional
11/ Full_throttle*
12/ Bigfoot*
13/ Wolf
14/ Grumpyjock*
15/ Norris Radd
16/ GM Towers (Golf Monthly staffer)*
17. GM Towers (Golf Monthly staffer)*
18/ GM Towers (Golf Monthly) staffer*
19/ GM Towers (Golf Monthly) staffer*
20/ RTR RS* (OS)
21/ RTR CW-J* (OS)
22/ RTR SP* (OS)
23/ RTR LW* (OS)
24/ Khamelion*
25/ Kraxx*
26/ Full_Throttle +1*
27/ Full_Throttle +2*
28/ Upsidedown +1*
29/ Upsidedown +2*
30/ Upsidedown +3*
31/ Rory Brookwater* TGN
32/ Dufferman*
33/ Pokerjoke
34/ Crow +1*
35/ Mark Thomas CGC
36/ Andy Thomas CGC
37/ Michael Thomas CGC
38/ Dave Roddis CGC
39/ John Hale CGC
40/ Jason Smith CGC
41/ Rob Stokes (CGC Capt)
42/ RTR K White? (OS)
43/ RTR C H? (OS)
44/ RTR GM? (OS)
45/
46/
47/
48/

* Denotes Â£20 donation (registration) received.

*Keep the payments coming please ðŸ‘*


----------



## Fish (Jun 20, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			put me down for it Fishy as i need a buggy to get around the course anyway ,let me know how much mate.

Click to expand...

With no other bids for it, how about Â£25 and you can use it for the 18 holes 

I'm using it in our Pro's day this Saturday so I can do a review of it then anyway.


----------



## Fish (Jun 22, 2019)

*Please pay the Â£20 donation (registration) ASAP to confirm you are definitely playing.*

This payment is to be paid directly to the Just Giving link in my signature, you are getting nothing in return for this so it's simply a â€˜donationâ€™ so you can add Gift Aid.

The Â£20 balance will then be collected on the day in cash to cover the meal & prizes.


*We have already raised* *Â£1,440.00* (includes Gift Aid) before a golf ball has even been hit, and subsequently lost 

Last year in it's first term we raised Â£1,543.81, and with a few more pledged donations to arrive, plus what we raise on the day through some raffles and challenges, I am hopeful that we will surpass last years excellent maiden figure for Karen's (Ricks wife) chosen charity, being the British Heart Foundation.

*Places are still available* should anyone like to play on the day, it's an open invitation with lots of great prizes to be won so should you wish to bring a guest/s, thatâ€™s fine.

Thank you and well done to everyone so far, I'm confident of another great days golf at Coventry Golf Club on August 15th where we will all enjoy and play a round of golf how Rick always liked to play, with a big smile on his face but still with a touch of competitiveness.

Should you wish to play or be involved in any way, please contact me.

Please cut & Paste to add your name below.

1/ Fish*
2/ Upsidedown*
3/ Twire*
4/ Old Skier*
5/ IainP*
6/ PIng*
7/ Crow*
8/ adasko*
9/ GG26*
10/ Coventry Professional
11/ Full_throttle*
12/ Bigfoot*
13/ Wolf
14/ Grumpyjock*
15/ Norris Radd
16/ GM Towers (Golf Monthly staffer)*
17. GM Towers (Golf Monthly staffer)*
18/ GM Towers (Golf Monthly) staffer*
19/ GM Towers (Golf Monthly) staffer*
20/ RTR RS* (OS)
21/ RTR CW-J* (OS)
22/ RTR SP* (OS)
23/ RTR LW* (OS)
24/ Khamelion*
25/ Kraxx*
26/ Full_Throttle +1*
27/ Full_Throttle +2*
28/ Upsidedown +1*
29/ Upsidedown +2*
30/ Upsidedown +3*
31/ Rory Brookwater* TGN
32/ Dufferman*
33/ Pokerjoke*
34/ Crow +1*
35/ Mark Thomas CGC*
36/ Andy Thomas CGC*
37/ Michael Thomas CGC*
38/ Dave Roddis CGC*
39/ John Hale CGC*
40/ Jason Smith CGC*
41/ Rob Stokes (CGC Capt)
42/ RTR K White? (OS)
43/ RTR C H? (OS)
44/ RTR GM? (OS)
45/
46/
47/
48/

* Denotes Â£20 donation (registration) received.

*Keep the payments coming please *


----------



## Fish (Jun 25, 2019)

*Please pay the Â£20 donation (registration) ASAP to confirm you are definitely playing.*

This payment is to be paid directly to the Just Giving link in my signature, you are getting nothing in return for this so it's simply a â€˜donationâ€™ so you can add Gift Aid.

The Â£20 balance will then be collected on the day in cash to cover the meal & prizes.


*We have already raised* *Â£1,440.00* (includes Gift Aid) before a golf ball has even been hit, and subsequently lost 

Last year in it's first term we raised Â£1,543.81, and with a few more pledged donations to arrive, plus what we raise on the day through some raffles and challenges, I am hopeful that we will surpass last years excellent maiden figure for Karen's (Ricks wife) chosen charity, being the British Heart Foundation.

*Places are still available* should anyone like to play on the day, it's an open invitation with lots of great prizes to be won so should you wish to bring a guest/s, thatâ€™s fine.

Thank you and well done to everyone so far, I'm confident of another great days golf at Coventry Golf Club on August 15th where we will all enjoy and play a round of golf how Rick always liked to play, with a big smile on his face but still with a touch of competitiveness.

Should you wish to play or be involved in any way, please contact me.

Please cut & Paste to add your name below.

1/ Fish*
2/ Upsidedown*
3/ Twire*
4/ Old Skier*
5/ IainP*
6/ PIng*
7/ Crow*
8/ adasko*
9/ GG26*
10/ Coventry Professional
11/ Full_throttle*
12/ Bigfoot*
13/ Wolf
14/ Grumpyjock*
15/ Norris Radd
16/ GM Towers (Golf Monthly staffer)*
17. GM Towers (Golf Monthly staffer)*
18/ GM Towers (Golf Monthly) staffer*
19/ GM Towers (Golf Monthly) staffer*
20/ RTR RS* (OS)
21/ RTR CW-J* (OS)
22/ RTR SP* (OS)
23/ RTR LW* (OS)
24/ Khamelion*
25/ Kraxx*
26/ Full_Throttle +1*
27/ Full_Throttle +2*
28/ Upsidedown +1*
29/ Upsidedown +2*
30/ Upsidedown +3*
31/ Rory Brookwater* TGN
32/ Dufferman*
33/ Pokerjoke*
34/ Crow +1*
35/ Mark Thomas CGC*
36/ Andy Thomas CGC*
37/ Michael Thomas CGC*
38/ Dave Roddis CGC*
39/ John Hale CGC*
40/ Jason Smith CGC*
41/ Rob Stokes (CGC Capt)
42/ RTR K White? (OS)
43/ RTR C H? (OS)
44/ RTR GM? (OS)
45/ NWJocko (TBC) Defending Champion 
46/
47/
48/
49/
50/
51/
52/
53/
54/

* Denotes Â£20 donation (registration) received.

*Keep the payments coming please*


----------



## Fish (Jun 25, 2019)

Main Prizes on the day 


*1st Place*: (Forum Member) Rickg Memorial Trophy + Individual Trophy to keep + Stewart R1-S Push Trolley (Value Â£179) 

*1st Place*: (Guest) Set Lamkin TS1 Grips + Sink Fit Skinny (Value Â£150) 

*2nd Place*: Galvin Green (L) Insula Sweater (Value Â£100) 

*3rd Place*: TBC


*Nearest the Pins*

5th/ 12 x Titleist Tour Soft Balls
7th/ 12 x Titleist TruSoft Balls
15th/ 12 x Titleist Pro V1 Balls
17th/ 12 x Titleist Pro V1x Balls

*Longest Drives*

6th/ 6 x Titleist Pro V1x Balls
16th/ 6 x Titleist Pro V1x Balls

*Nearest the Pin in 2 *

12th/ 6 x Titleist Pro V1x Balls


There will also be a raffle with an array of prizes of varying quality, including some just for fun items 

Be nice if you could bring anything along to add to the raffle table, anything that you've been given and won't use that's stuck in a draw or cupboard, or even just a bottle of wine etc 

Still places available to join us all on the day


----------



## Fish (Jun 27, 2019)

Please pay the Â£20 donation (registration) ASAP to confirm you are definitely playing.

This payment is to be paid directly to the Just Giving link in my signature, you are getting nothing in return for this so it's simply a â€˜donationâ€™ so you can add Gift Aid.

The Â£20 balance will then be collected on the day in cash to cover the meal & prizes.


We have already raised *Â£1,440.00*(includes Gift Aid) before a golf ball has even been hit, and subsequently lost ðŸ˜³

Last year in it's first term we raised Â£1,543.81, and with a few more pledged donations to arrive, plus what we raise on the day through some raffles and challenges, I am hopeful that we will surpass last years excellent maiden figure for Karen's (Ricks wife) chosen charity, being the British Heart Foundation.

*Places are still available* should anyone like to play on the day, it's an open invitation with lots of great prizes to be won so should you wish to bring a guest/s, thatâ€™s fine.

Thank you and well done to everyone so far, I'm confident of another great days golf at Coventry Golf Club on August 15th where we will all enjoy and play a round of golf how Rick always liked to play, with a big smile on his face but still with a touch of competitiveness.

Should you wish to play or be involved in any way, please contact me.

Please cut & Paste to add your name below.

1/ Fish*
2/ Upsidedown*
3/ Twire*
4/ Old Skier*
5/ IainP*
6/ PIng*
7/ Crow*
8/ adasko*
9/ GG26*
10/ Coventry Professional
11/ Full_throttle*
12/ Bigfoot*
13/ Wolf
14/ Grumpyjock*
15/ Norris Radd
16/ GM Towers (Golf Monthly staffer)*
17. GM Towers (Golf Monthly staffer)*
18/ GM Towers (Golf Monthly) staffer*
19/ GM Towers (Golf Monthly) staffer*
20/ RTR RS* (OS)
21/ RTR CW-J* (OS)
22/ RTR SP* (OS)
23/ RTR LW* (OS)
24/ Khamelion*
25/ Kraxx*
26/ Full_Throttle +1*
27/ Full_Throttle +2*
28/ Upsidedown +1*
29/ Upsidedown +2*
30/ Upsidedown +3*
31/ Rory Brookwater* TGN
32/ Dufferman*
33/ Pokerjoke*
34/ Crow +1*
35/ Mark Thomas CGC*
36/ Andy Thomas CGC*
37/ Michael Thomas CGC*
38/ Dave Roddis CGC*
39/ John Hale CGC*
40/ Jason Smith CGC*
41/ Rob Stokes (CGC Capt)
42/ RTR K White? (OS)
43/ RTR C H? (OS)
44/ RTR GM? (OS)
45/ NWJocko (TBC) Defending Champion ðŸ‘
46/ Bluewolf 
47/
48/
49/
50/
51/
52/
53/
54/

* Denotes Â£20 donation (registration) received.

Keep the payments coming please ðŸ‘ðŸ˜Ž


----------



## Old Skier (Jun 28, 2019)

Please pay the Â£20 donation (registration) ASAP to confirm you are definitely playing.

This payment is to be paid directly to the Just Giving link in my signature, you are getting nothing in return for this so it's simply a â€˜donationâ€™ so you can add Gift Aid.

The Â£20 balance will then be collected on the day in cash to cover the meal & prizes.


We have already raised *Â£1,440.00*(includes Gift Aid) before a golf ball has even been hit, and subsequently lost ðŸ˜³

Last year in it's first term we raised Â£1,543.81, and with a few more pledged donations to arrive, plus what we raise on the day through some raffles and challenges, I am hopeful that we will surpass last years excellent maiden figure for Karen's (Ricks wife) chosen charity, being the British Heart Foundation.

*Places are still available* should anyone like to play on the day, it's an open invitation with lots of great prizes to be won so should you wish to bring a guest/s, thatâ€™s fine.

Thank you and well done to everyone so far, I'm confident of another great days golf at Coventry Golf Club on August 15th where we will all enjoy and play a round of golf how Rick always liked to play, with a big smile on his face but still with a touch of competitiveness.

Should you wish to play or be involved in any way, please contact me.

Please cut & Paste to add your name below.

1/ Fish*
2/ Upsidedown*
3/ Twire*
4/ Old Skier*
5/ IainP*
6/ PIng*
7/ Crow*
8/ adasko*
9/ GG26*
10/ Coventry Professional
11/ Full_throttle*
12/ Bigfoot*
13/ Wolf
14/ Grumpyjock*
15/ Norris Radd
16/ GM Towers (Golf Monthly staffer)*
17. GM Towers (Golf Monthly staffer)*
18/ GM Towers (Golf Monthly) staffer*
19/ GM Towers (Golf Monthly) staffer*
20/ RTR RS* (OS)
21/ RTR CW-J* (OS)
22/ RTR SP* (OS)
23/ RTR LW* (OS)
24/ Khamelion*
25/ Kraxx*
26/ Full_Throttle +1*
27/ Full_Throttle +2*
28/ Upsidedown +1*
29/ Upsidedown +2*
30/ Upsidedown +3*
31/ Rory Brookwater* TGN
32/ Dufferman*
33/ Pokerjoke*
34/ Crow +1*
35/ Mark Thomas CGC*
36/ Andy Thomas CGC*
37/ Michael Thomas CGC*
38/ Dave Roddis CGC*
39/ John Hale CGC*
40/ Jason Smith CGC*
41/ Rob Stokes (CGC Capt)
42/ RTR WB (OS)
43/ RTR C H? (OS)
44/ Bluewolf
45/ NWJocko (TBC) Defending Champion ðŸ‘
46/ 
47/
48/
49/
50/
51/
52/
53/
54/

* Denotes Â£20 donation (registration) received.

Keep the payments coming please ðŸ‘ðŸ˜Ž


----------



## Fish (Jun 29, 2019)

Please pay the Â£20 donation (registration) ASAP to confirm you are definitely playing.

This payment is to be paid directly to the Just Giving link in my signature, you are getting nothing in return for this so it's simply a â€˜donationâ€™ so you can add Gift Aid.

The Â£20 balance will then be collected on the day in cash to cover the meal & prizes.


We have already raised Â£1,440.00(includes Gift Aid) before a golf ball has even been hit, and subsequently lost ðŸ˜³

Last year in it's first term we raised Â£1,543.81, and with a few more pledged donations to arrive, plus what we raise on the day through some raffles and challenges, I am hopeful that we will surpass last years excellent maiden figure for Karen's (Ricks wife) chosen charity, being the British Heart Foundation.

Places are still available should anyone like to play on the day, it's an open invitation with lots of great prizes to be won so should you wish to bring a guest/s, thatâ€™s fine.

Thank you and well done to everyone so far, I'm confident of another great days golf at Coventry Golf Club on August 15th where we will all enjoy and play a round of golf how Rick always liked to play, with a big smile on his face but still with a touch of competitiveness.

Should you wish to play or be involved in any way, please contact me.

Please cut & Paste to add your name below.

1/ Fish*
2/ Upsidedown*
3/ Twire*
4/ Old Skier*
5/ IainP*
6/ PIng*
7/ Crow*
8/ adasko*
9/ GG26*
10/ Coventry Professional
11/ Full_throttle*
12/ Bigfoot*
13/ Wolf
14/ Grumpyjock*
15/ Norris Radd*
16/ GM Towers (Golf Monthly staffer)*
17. GM Towers (Golf Monthly staffer)*
18/ GM Towers (Golf Monthly) staffer*
19/ GM Towers (Golf Monthly) staffer*
20/ RTR RS* (OS)
21/ RTR CW-J* (OS)
22/ RTR SP* (OS)
23/ RTR LW* (OS)
24/ Khamelion*
25/ Kraxx*
26/ Full_Throttle +1*
27/ Full_Throttle +2*
28/ Upsidedown +1*
29/ Upsidedown +2*
30/ Upsidedown +3*
31/ Rory Brookwater* TGN
32/ Dufferman*
33/ Pokerjoke*
34/ Crow +1*
35/ Mark Thomas CGC*
36/ Andy Thomas CGC*
37/ Michael Thomas CGC*
38/ Dave Roddis CGC*
39/ John Hale CGC*
40/ Jason Smith CGC*
41/ Rob Stokes (CGC Capt)
42/ RTR WB* (OS)
43/ RTR CH*(OS)
44/ Bluewolf
45/ NWJocko (TBC) Defending Champion ðŸ‘
46/ Treeseeker
47/
48/
49/
50/
51/
52/
53/
54/

* Denotes Â£20 donation (registration) received.

Keep the payments coming please ðŸ‘ðŸ˜Ž


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 30, 2019)

No promises, but what tee time spread (or shotgun start time) are you thinking of Rob?

Me and the missus may be able to tie it in with some Shakespeare thing at Blenheim (for her), but may need to know approx tee times so that we could sort out the logistics/timings for both of us.

Whether we can or not, now in a position to send you that donation anyway - any suggestions on what it could be for  - nearest in 3 on a par 5, or maybe even furthest away in 3 on a par 5, could be a laugh.


----------



## Fish (Jun 30, 2019)

Aiming for 11am shotgun.


----------



## Old Skier (Jul 1, 2019)

Fish said:



			Aiming for 11am shotgun.
		
Click to expand...

Just paid the last Â£20 for our bods Fish


----------



## Fish (Jul 1, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			No promises, but what tee time spread (or shotgun start time) are you thinking of Rob?

Me and the missus may be able to tie it in with some Shakespeare thing at Blenheim (for her), but may need to know approx tee times so that we could sort out the logistics/timings for both of us.

Whether we can or not, now in a position to send you that donation anyway - any suggestions on what it could be for  - nearest in 3 on a par 5, or maybe even furthest away in 3 on a par 5, could be a laugh.

Click to expand...

Furthest away in 3 would be funny but logistically difficult as youâ€™d have to keep walking back to put the marker inðŸ¤”

Nearest in 3 on our 16th would be good, itâ€™s 3 decent strikes to get up there ðŸŒï¸â›³ï¸


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 2, 2019)

Fish said:



			Furthest away in 3 would be funny but logistically difficult as youâ€™d have to keep walking back to put the marker inðŸ¤”

Nearest in 3 on our 16th would be good, itâ€™s 3 decent strikes to get up there ðŸŒï¸â›³ï¸
		
Click to expand...

Go for that kidder, I'll get the money over in due course.


----------



## Fish (Jul 3, 2019)

*Main Prizes on the day* 


*1st Place*: (Forum Member) Rickg Memorial Trophy + Individual Trophy to keep + Stewart R1-S Push Trolley (Value Â£179) 




*1st Place*: (*Guest*) Set (13) Lamkin TS1 Grips + 1 x Sink Fit Skinny (Value Â£150) 





*2nd Place*: A 3-ball round of golf with me hosting (making up fourball) on the Hotchkin (Woodhall Spa) 



*3rd Place*: Galvin Green (L) Dale Jacket Insula (RRP Â£124) 






*Nearest the Pins*

5th/ 12 x Titleist Tour Soft Balls
7th/ 12 x Titleist TruSoft Balls
15th/ 12 x Titleist Pro V1 Balls
17th/ 12 x Titleist Pro V1x Balls

*Longest Drives*

6th/ 6 x Titleist Pro V1x Balls
16th/ 6 x Titleist Pro V1x Balls

*Nearest the Pin in 2*

12th/ 6 x Titleist Pro V1x Balls

*Nearest the Pin in 3*

16th/ 6 x Titleist Pro V1x Balls


There will also be a raffle with an array of prizes of varying quality, including some just for fun items 

Be nice if you could bring anything along to add to the raffle table, anything that you've been given and won't use that's stuck in a draw or cupboard, or even just a bottle of wine etc 

Still places available to join us all on the day


----------



## Fish (Jul 3, 2019)

*Please pay the Â£20 donation (registration) ASAP to confirm you are definitely playing*

This payment is to be paid directly to the Just Giving link in my signature, you are getting nothing in return for this so it's simply a â€˜donationâ€™ so you can add Gift Aid.

The Â£20 balance will then be collected on the day in cash to cover the meal & prizes.


We have already raised *Â£1,570.00* (includes Gift Aid) before a golf ball has even been hit, and subsequently lost 

Last year in it's first term we raised Â£1,543.81 so we have *now passed last years figure*, and with a few more pledged donations to arrive, plus what we raise on the day through some raffles and challenges, it would be fantastic if we could stretch to that magical Â£2k mark for Karen's (Ricks wife) chosen charity, being the* British Heart Foundation*.

*Places are still available* should anyone like to play on the day, it's an open invitation with lots of great prizes to be won so should you wish to bring a guest/s, thatâ€™s fine.

Thank you and well done to everyone so far, I'm confident of another great days golf at Coventry Golf Club on August 15th where we will all enjoy and play a round of golf how Rick always liked to play, with a big smile on his face but still with a touch of competitiveness.

*Should you wish to play or be involved in any way, please contact me.*

Please cut & Paste to add your name below.

1/ Fish*
2/ Upsidedown*
3/ Twire*
4/ Old Skier*
5/ IainP*
6/ PIng*
7/ Crow*
8/ adasko*
9/ GG26*
10/ Coventry Professional
11/ Full_throttle*
12/ Bigfoot*
13/ Pokerjoke*
14/ Grumpyjock*
15/ Norris Radd*
16/ GM Towers (Golf Monthly staffer)*
17. GM Towers (Golf Monthly staffer)*
18/ GM Towers (Golf Monthly) staffer*
19/ GM Towers (Golf Monthly) staffer*
20/ RTR RS* (OS)
21/ RTR CW-J* (OS)
22/ RTR SP* (OS)
23/ RTR LW* (OS)
24/ Khamelion*
25/ Kraxx*
26/ Full_Throttle +1*
27/ Full_Throttle +2*
28/ Upsidedown +1*
29/ Upsidedown +2*
30/ Upsidedown +3*
31/ Rory Brookwater* TGN
32/ Dufferman*
33/ Rob Stokes (CGC Capt)
34/ Crow +1*
35/ Mark Thomas CGC*
36/ Andy Thomas CGC*
37/ Michael Thomas CGC*
38/ Dave Roddis CGC*
39/ John Hale CGC*
40/ Jason Smith CGC*
41/ RTR WB* (OS)
42/ RTR CH*(OS)
43/ Bluewolf
44/ NWJocko (TBC) Defending Champion 
45/ Treeseeker
46/
47/
48/
49/
50/
51/
52/
53/
54/

* Denotes Â£20 donation (registration) received.

*Keep the payments coming please*


----------



## Fish (Jul 3, 2019)

*Sponsor a Tee*

1/ Stewart Golf* (Main sponsor)
2/ Bigslice Â£20 ( + Gift Aid)*
3/ RTR GS Â£20 (+Gift Aid)*
4/ Lamkin Grips* (Prize provided)
5/ Martin Sutliff, Coventry Pro (Prize Provided)
6/ Bigfoot Â£20 (+ Gift Aid)*
7/ Martin Sutliff, Coventry Pro (Prize Provided)
8/ Norrin Radd Â£20*
9/ Crow Â£20 ( + Gift Aid)*
10/ DRW Â£40 (+ Gift Aid)*
11/ R.M.H Logistics Â£10 (+ Gift Aid)*
12/ PIng Â£20 (+Gift Aid)*
13/ GG26 Â£20 (+ Gift Aid)*
14/ Crow Â£20*
15/ Martin Sutliff, Coventry Pro (Prize Provided)
16/ Pauldj42 Â£25 ( + Gift Aid)*
17/ Martin Sutliff, Coventry Pro (Prize Provided)
18/ Richart Â£60 (+ Gift Aid)*

*Nearest the Pin*

5th/ Bigfoot Â£10 (+ Gift Aid)*
7th/ Crow Â£20 ( + Gift Aid)*
15th/Grumpyjock Â£20 (+Gift Aid)*
17th/Grumpyjock Â£20 (+Gift Aid)*

*Longest Drives*

6th/ 2blue Â£20 ( + Gift Aid)*
16th/ Pauldj42 ( + Gift Aid)*

*Nearest the Pin in 2 *

12th/ Full_throttle Â£10 (+ Gift Aid)*

* Nearest the Pin in 3*

16th/ Liverbirdie Â£20 (+ Gift Aid)

*Play with a GM Staffer*

Mike Harris, Bill Elliott, Jez Elwood, Nick Bonfield

1/ Bigfoot Â£20 (+ Gift Aid)*
2/ Upsidedown Â£20 (+ Gift Aid)*
3/ Full_Throttle Â£20 (+ Gift Aid)*
4/ Martin Sutliff Coventry Pro*
5/ Rob Stokes Coventry Capt*
6/ Norrin Radd*
7/
8/


----------



## Fish (Jul 6, 2019)

With Stewart Golf being our main sponsor, Mark Stewart has given me a code that should anyone be thinking of buying anything from their site they will be offered a discount to which I have a specific code for.

This code will also be on the Stewart Brochures that will be in your welcome pack on arrival.

Should you require the code early please message me for it, you do not need to attend the day to obtain this code, but it is not to be passed around openly on social media or abused, it is for Golf Monthly forum members only, I will be liaising with Mark when the code is being used.

Huge thanks to Stewart Golf  

Still places available to play


----------



## Fish (Jul 20, 2019)

*Please pay the Â£20 donation (registration) ASAP* to confirm you are definitely playing 

This payment is to be paid directly to the Just Giving link in my signature, you are getting nothing in return for this so it's simply a â€˜donationâ€™ so you can add Gift Aid.

The Â£20 balance will then be collected on the day in cash to cover the meal & prizes.


*We have already raised Â£1,595.00* (includes Gift Aid) before a golf ball has even been hit, and subsequently lost 

Last year in it's first term we raised Â£1,543.81 so we have now passed last years figure, and with a few more pledged donations to arrive, plus what we raise on the day through some raffles and challenges, it would be fantastic if we could stretch to that magical Â£2k mark for Karen's (Ricks wife) chosen charity, being the *British Heart Foundation*.

*Places are still available* should anyone like to play on the day, it's an open invitation with lots of great prizes to be won so should you wish to bring a guest/s, thatâ€™s fine.

Thank you and well done to everyone so far, I'm confident of another great days golf at Coventry Golf Club on August 15th where we will all enjoy and play a round of golf how Rick always liked to play, with a big smile on his face but still with a touch of competitiveness.

Should you wish to play or be involved in any way, please contact me.

Please cut & Paste to add your name below.

1/ Fish*
2/ Upsidedown*
3/ Twire*
4/ Old Skier*
5/ IainP*
6/ PIng*
7/ Crow*
8/ adasko*
9/ GG26*
10/ Coventry Professional
11/ Full_throttle*
12/ Bigfoot*
13/ Pokerjoke*
14/ Grumpyjock*
15/ Norris Radd*
16/ GM Towers (Golf Monthly staffer)*
17. GM Towers (Golf Monthly staffer)*
18/ GM Towers (Golf Monthly) staffer*
19/ GM Towers (Golf Monthly) staffer*
20/ RTR RS* (OS)
21/ RTR CW-J* (OS)
22/ RTR SP* (OS)
23/ RTR LW* (OS)
24/ Khamelion*
25/ Kraxx*
26/ Full_Throttle +1*
27/ Full_Throttle +2*
28/ Upsidedown +1*
29/ Upsidedown +2*
30/ Upsidedown +3*
31/ Rory Brookwater* TGN
32/ Dufferman*
33/ Rob Stokes (CGC Capt)
34/ Crow +1*
35/ Mark Thomas CGC*
36/ Andy Thomas CGC*
37/ Michael Thomas CGC*
38/ Dave Roddis CGC*
39/ John Hale CGC*
40/ Jason Smith CGC*
41/ RTR WB* (OS)
42/ RTR CH*(OS)
43/ Bluewolf*
44/ NWJocko (TBC) Defending Champion 
45/ Treeseeker
46/
47/
48/
49/
50/
51/
52/
53/
54/

* Denotes Â£20 donation (registration) received.

Keep the payments coming please


----------



## Old Skier (Jul 20, 2019)

Fish said:



			Aiming for 11am shotgun.
		
Click to expand...

Is this still the current Op Order.


----------



## Fish (Jul 20, 2019)

Old Skier said:



			Is this still the current Op Order.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, itâ€™s an 11am shotgun, like last year thereâ€™s a few fun things to do before we all go out on the sticky dart board and practice putting green, plus for those visiting for the first time, thereâ€™s also a short chipping green & long chipping area with new practice bunkers plus a longer practice area and a couple of nets if you want to warm up.


----------



## Fish (Jul 21, 2019)

*Please pay the Â£20 donation (registration) ASAP* to confirm you are definitely playing ðŸ‘

This payment is to be paid directly to the Just Giving link in my signature, you are getting nothing in return for this so it's simply a â€˜donationâ€™ so you can add Gift Aid.

The Â£20 balance will then be collected on the day in cash to cover the meal & prizes.


*We have already raised Â£1,620.00* (includes Gift Aid) before a golf ball has even been hit, and subsequently lost ðŸ˜œ


Last year in it's first term we raised Â£1,543.81 so we have now passed last years figure, and with a few more pledged donations to arrive, plus what we raise on the day through some raffles and challenges, it would be fantastic if we could stretch to that magical Â£2k mark for Karen's (Ricks wife) chosen charity, being the British Heart Foundation.

*Places are still available* should anyone like to play on the day, it's an open invitation with lots of great prizes to be won so should you wish to bring a guest/s, thatâ€™s fine.

Thank you and well done to everyone so far, I'm confident of another great days golf at Coventry Golf Club on August 15th where we will all enjoy and play a round of golf how Rick always liked to play, with a big smile on his face but still with a touch of competitiveness.

*Should you wish to play or be involved in any way, please contact me.*

Please cut & Paste to add your name below.

1/ Fish*#
2/ Upsidedown*
3/ Twire*
4/ Old Skier*x
5/ IainP*
6/ PIng*
7/ Crow*
8/ adasko*
9/ GG26*
10/ Coventry Professional
11/ Full_throttle*
12/ Bigfoot*
13/ Pokerjoke*x
14/ Grumpyjock*#
15/ Norris Radd*
16/ Mike Harris (Golf Monthly staffer)*
17. Jez Elwood (Golf Monthly staffer)*
18/ Bill Elliott (Golf Monthly) staffer*
19/ Nick Bonfield (Golf Monthly) staffer*
20/ RTR RS* (OS)
21/ RTR CW-J* (OS)
22/ RTR SP* (OS)
23/ RTR LW* (OS)
24/ Khamelion*
25/ Kraxx*
26/ Full_Throttle +1*
27/ Full_Throttle +2*
28/ Upsidedown +1*
29/ Upsidedown +2*
30/ Upsidedown +3*
31/ Rory Brookwater* TGN
32/ Dufferman*
33/ Rob Stokes (CGC Capt)
34/ Crow +1*
35/ Mark Thomas CGC*
36/ Andy Thomas CGC*
37/ Michael Thomas CGC*
38/ Dave Roddis CGC*
39/ John Hale CGC*
40/ Jason Smith CGC*
41/ RTR WB* (OS)
42/ RTR CH*(OS)
43/ Bluewolf*
44/ NWJocko (TBC) Defending Champion ðŸ‘
45/ Treeseeker
46/ Upsidedown +4*
47/
48/
49/
50/
51/
52/
53/
54/

* Denotes Â£20 donation (registration) received.
# Denotes still have a ribbon.
x Denotes no ribbon.  

Keep the payments coming please ðŸ‘


----------



## Fish (Jul 27, 2019)

So that I don't need to buy anything unnecessarily, can those that played last year confirm if they still have their ribbons?

I have a certain amount left over from last year, hopefully that will be enough for the new forum faces attending, I don't expect guests to wear a ribbon, so if you played last year and still have one, can you let me know please and wear it on the day.

Thank you.


----------



## grumpyjock (Jul 27, 2019)

Fish said:



			So that I don't need to buy anything unnecessarily, can those that played last year confirm if they still have their ribbons?

I have a certain amount left over from last year, hopefully that will be enough for the new forum faces attending, I don't expect guests to wear a ribbon, so if you played last year and still have one, can you let me know please and wear it on the day.

Thank you.

View attachment 27841

Click to expand...

Mine is still on the red cap from last year.


----------



## Old Skier (Jul 27, 2019)

Sorry, mines AWOL


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 27, 2019)

Havenâ€™t got mine


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 27, 2019)

Cheeky scouser alert!!!!

Anyone got room on their way back down south for 1 inc clubs/trolley, afterwards to Oxford area or A34, or even just down the M40?

I havent booked any part of the trip,hotel or anything else yet, but with the missus coming with me the whole schedule for the Thursday works better if she drops me off at Rob's course, and takes the car with her down to Blenheim. Happy to contribute to juice, also.


----------



## PIng (Jul 28, 2019)

Fish said:



			So that I don't need to buy anything unnecessarily, can those that played last year confirm if they still have their ribbons?

I have a certain amount left over from last year, hopefully that will be enough for the new forum faces attending, I don't expect guests to wear a ribbon, so if you played last year and still have one, can you let me know please and wear it on the day.

Thank you.

View attachment 27841

Click to expand...

I've found mine - whether I remember to take it with me on the day is another matter.


----------



## Crow (Jul 28, 2019)

If I have still got it I haven't a clue where it is.


----------



## GG26 (Jul 28, 2019)

I don't have mine


----------



## Fish (Jul 29, 2019)

*Please pay the Â£20 donation (registration) ASAP* to confirm you are definitely playing ðŸ‘

This payment is to be paid directly to the Just Giving link in my signature, you are getting nothing in return for this so it's simply a â€˜donationâ€™ so you can add Gift Aid.

The Â£20 balance will then be collected on the day in cash to cover the meal & prizes.

*We have already raised Â£1,745.00* (includes Gift Aid) before a golf ball has even been hit, and subsequently lost ðŸ˜œ

Last year in it's first term we raised Â£1,543.81 so we have now passed last years figure, and with a few more pledged donations to arrive, plus what we raise on the day through some raffles and challenges, it would be fantastic if we could stretch to that magical Â£2k mark for Karen's (Ricks wife) chosen charity, being the *British Heart Foundation*.

*Places are still available* should anyone like to play on the day, it's an open invitation with lots of great prizes to be won so should you wish to bring a guest/s, thatâ€™s fine.

Thank you and well done to everyone so far, I'm confident of another great days golf at Coventry Golf Club on August 15th where we will all enjoy and play a round of golf how Rick always liked to play, with a big smile on his face but still with a touch of competitiveness.

*Should you wish to play or be involved in any way, please contact me.*

Please cut & Paste to add your name below.

1/ Fish*#
2/ Upsidedown*x
3/ Twire*x
4/ Old Skier*x
5/ IainP*
6/ PIng*
7/ Crow*x
8/ adasko*
9/ GG26*x
10/ Coventry Professional
11/ Full_throttle*#
12/ Bigfoot*x
13/ Pokerjoke*x
14/ Grumpyjock*#
15/ Norris Radd*
16/ Mike Harris (Golf Monthly staffer)*
17. Jez Elwood (Golf Monthly staffer)*
18/ Bill Elliott (Golf Monthly) staffer*
19/ Nick Bonfield (Golf Monthly) staffer*
20/ RTR RS* (OS)
21/ RTR CW-J* (OS)
22/ RTR SP* (OS)
23/ RTR LW* (OS)
24/ Khamelion*x
25/ Kraxx*x
26/ Full_Throttle +1*
27/ Full_Throttle +2*
28/ Upsidedown +1*
29/ Upsidedown +2*
30/ Upsidedown +3*
31/ Rory Brookwater* TGN
32/ Dufferman*
33/ Rob Stokes (CGC Capt)
34/ Crow +1*x
35/ Mark Thomas CGC*
36/ Andy Thomas CGC*
37/ Michael Thomas CGC*
38/ Dave Roddis CGC*
39/ John Hale CGC*
40/ Jason Smith CGC*
41/ RTR WB* (OS)
42/ RTR CH*(OS)
43/ Bluewolf*
44/ NWJocko (TBC) Defending Champion 
45/ Treeseeker
46/ Upsidedown +4*
47/ Gary Strain*
48/ Ben West*
49/ Hugh McGreevy*
50/ Liverbirdie
51/
52/
53/
54/

* Denotes Â£20 donation (registration) received.
# Denotes still have a ribbon.
x Denotes no ribbon.

Keep the payments coming please


----------



## full_throttle (Jul 29, 2019)

still got my ribbon


----------



## TreeSeeker (Jul 30, 2019)

No ribbon, since this will be my first forum meet of any size! And i've finally popped my donation through so can add a * when it lands.

Also, going to be travelling up on the day at some ungodly hour in the morning from SE London / Kent, and heading back either the same day, or the morning after. Can go via Dartford Cross then M1 or M25 then M40 Should have plenty of space depending on gear so drop me a pm if you're looking for a lift.


----------



## Fish (Jul 31, 2019)

TreeSeeker said:



			No ribbon, since this will be my first forum meet of any size! And i've finally popped my donation through so can add a * when it lands.

Also, going to be travelling up on the day at some ungodly hour in the morning from SE London / Kent, and heading back either the same day, or the morning after. Can go via Dartford Cross then M1 or M25 then M40 Should have plenty of space depending on gear so drop me a pm if you're looking for a lift.
		
Click to expand...

I'm down your way 3 times a week, I find coming clockwise back via M25-M40 the best, yes there's a few queues at times around Cobham but I doubt you'll clock them with an early start. The M1 still has miles upon miles of average speed cameras within roadworks, the M40 is the best way in for the club also to some degree, although we're pretty well accessible from all major roads as we're just off the main A46 or A45.

If you're going back down the M40 afterwards, you may be able to help Pete (Liverbirdie), see his earlier post.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jul 31, 2019)

I have never had a ribbon !!


----------



## Fish (Jul 31, 2019)

Bigfoot said:



			I have never had a ribbon !!
		
Click to expand...

If you played last year, everyone at registration when you paid Old Skier should have been given a ribbon, bought raffle tickets etc...


----------



## Old Skier (Jul 31, 2019)

Fish said:



			If you played last year, everyone at registration when you paid Old Skier should have been given a ribbon, bought raffle tickets etc...
		
Click to expand...

Honest guv, I did as instructed, honest.


----------



## upsidedown (Jul 31, 2019)

Alas mine has gone too ðŸ˜©


----------



## Fish (Aug 1, 2019)

I'm just off to play in a Pro Am, so later tonight or early morning you'll all be receiving a message asking for your current handicap, obviously things might change over the next couple of weeks but it helps me get most of the cards ready.

Also if you need a buggy let me know so I can reserve them for you.

Plus if there are any fussy buggers with special diet requirements, again let me know (privately). 

Thank you.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 1, 2019)

Fish said:



			I'm just off to play in a Pro Am, so later tonight or early morning you'll all be receiving a message asking for your current handicap, obviously things might change over the next couple of weeks but it helps me get most of the cards ready.

Also if you need a buggy let me know so I can reserve them for you.

Plus if there are any fussy buggers with special diet requirements, again let me know (privately).

Thank you.
		
Click to expand...

 Rob, Treeseeker has kindly offered to give me a lift down to Oxford, so all systems go for me, so I'll get summat across to you.

Dietary requirements:- Double portions, please.


----------



## adasko (Aug 2, 2019)

Lost my ribbon as well


----------



## IainP (Aug 2, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Cheeky scouser alert!!!!

Anyone got room on their way back down south for 1 inc clubs/trolley, afterwards to Oxford area or A34, or even just down the M40?

I havent booked any part of the trip,hotel or anything else yet, but with the missus coming with me the whole schedule for the Thursday works better if she drops me off at Rob's course, and takes the car with her down to Blenheim. Happy to contribute to juice, also. 

Click to expand...

Think you already have an option. It may be easier for me to oblige. Only complication is there is a small chance I may have to pull out at short notice. Unlikely I hope, looking forward to the day. Will update nearer the time.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 2, 2019)

IainP said:



			Think you already have an option. It may be easier for me to oblige. Only complication is there is a small chance I may have to pull out at short notice. Unlikely I hope, looking forward to the day. Will update nearer the time.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Iain. Treeseeker has kindly offered to drop me at the hotel,as not too far from the motorway but thanks for putting yourself forward, anyway.

BTW Is the ribbon a blue one, with white edges? If so, got mine.


----------



## Fish (Aug 3, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Thanks Iain. Treeseeker has kindly offered to drop me at the hotel,as not too far from the motorway but thanks for putting yourself forward, anyway.

BTW Is the ribbon a blue one, with white edges? If so, got mine.

Click to expand...

Yes mate, Huddersfield colours with â€˜Shine on Rickâ€™ on.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Aug 5, 2019)

No ribbon here as I didn't play this event last year


----------



## Fish (Aug 5, 2019)

Need 3 possibly 4 helpers to do the following for me whilst Iâ€™m setting up the course.

*H1*/ Registration table, ticking people off, collecting the Â£20 cash, sell raffle tickets and hand out any ribbons etc.

*H2*/ Weather permitting weâ€™ll have an inflatable dartboard, winning score receives 50% of the pot so need someone to manage that.

*H3*/ Collect score cards, ensure filled out correctly, separate guests from forumites and put in order for me, also collect nearest pin & long drive cards off the groups bringing them in.

*H4*/ General dogs body, help with anything that might rear itâ€™s head on the day and support other helpers when required. (*PIng*)

Thank you.


----------



## PIng (Aug 5, 2019)

Fish said:



			Need 3 possibly 4 helpers to do the following for me whilst Iâ€™m setting up the course.

H1/ Registration table, ticking people off, collecting the Â£20 cash, sell raffle tickets and hand out any ribbons etc.

H2/ Weather permitting weâ€™ll have an inflatable dartboard, winning score receives 50% of the pot so need someone to manage that.

H3/ Collect score cards, ensure filled out correctly, separate guests from forumites and put in order for me, also collect nearest pin & long drive cards off the groups bringing them in.

H4/ General dogs body, help with anything that might rear itâ€™s head on the day and support other helpers when required.

Thank you.
		
Click to expand...

Happy to do the H4 role Robin. I have to drop the wife at work at about 7.30am so could probably be at the course for about 9 ish.


----------



## Fish (Aug 6, 2019)

Just to remind everyone, this is a *11am shotgun*, things are going on before so please be early to allow time to get to your respected tee.

Tee's and playing partners will be drawn at the weekend, only those with guests and who have paid to be with a GM staffer are being paired up as requested.

The format is Stableford full handicap and we are in 3-balls.

Any questions PM me.....


----------



## Norrin Radd (Aug 7, 2019)

H1 here Robin glad to help out mate looking to arrive around 9am. Pm me any details that will be needing attention


----------



## Fish (Aug 8, 2019)

Thank you for all your payments.

The *Â£20 balance* will then be *collected on the day in cash* to cover the meal & prizes.

*We have already raised Â£1,845.00* (includes Gift Aid) before a golf ball has even been hit, and subsequently lost!

Last year in it's first term we raised Â£1,543.81 so we have now passed last years figure quite comfortably, and with a few more pledged donations to arrive, plus what we raise on the day through some raffles and challenges, it would be fantastic if we could stretch to that magical Â£2k mark for Karen's (Ricks wife) chosen charity, being the *British Heart Foundation*.

*3 Places are still available* should anyone like to play on the day, it's an open invitation with lots of great prizes to be won so should you wish to bring a guest/s, thatâ€™s fine.

Thank you and well done to everyone so far, I'm confident of another great days golf at Coventry Golf Club on August 15th where we will all enjoy and play a round of golf how Rick always liked to play, with a big smile on his face but still with a touch of competitiveness.

*Should you wish to play or be involved in any way, please contact me.*

Please cut & Paste to add your name below.

1/ Fish*#
2/ Upsidedown*x
3/ Twire*x
4/ Old Skier*x
5/ IainP*
6/ PIng*
7/ Crow*x
8/ adasko*
9/ GG26*x
10/ Martin (Coventry Pro)
11/ Full_throttle*#
12/ Bigfoot*x
13/ Pokerjoke*x
14/ Norris Radd*
15/ Mike Harris (Golf Monthly staffer)*
16/ Joel Tadman (Golf Monthly staffer)
17. Jez Elwood (Golf Monthly staffer)*
18/ Bill Elliott (Golf Monthly) staffer*
19/ Nick Bonfield (Golf Monthly) staffer*
20/ RTR RS* (OS)
21/ RTR CW-J* (OS)
22/ RTR SP* (OS)
23/ RTR LW* (OS)
24/ Khamelion*x
25/ Kraxx*x
26/ Full_Throttle +1*
27/ Full_Throttle +2*
28/ Upsidedown +1*
29/ Upsidedown +2*
30/ Upsidedown +3*
31/ Rory Brookwater* TGN
32/ Dufferman*
33/ Rob Stokes (CGC Capt)
34/ Crow +1*x
35/ Mark Thomas CGC*
36/ Andy Thomas CGC*
37/ Michael Thomas CGC*
38/ Dave Roddis CGC*
39/ Damien Darby CGC*
40/ Jason Smith CGC*
41/ RTR WB* (OS)
42/ RTR CH*(OS)
43/ Liverbirdie*
44/ Treeseker*
45/ Upsidedown +4"
46/ Gary Strain*
47/ Ben West*
48/ Hugh McGreevy*
49/ Bob Murray*
50/ Phil Harbord*
51/ Steve Moody*
52/
53/
54/


* Denotes Â£20 donation (registration) received.
# Denotes still have a ribbon.
x Denotes no ribbon.


----------



## Fish (Aug 8, 2019)

Although we have gained *Joel Tadman* from the Golf Monthly staffer team, we have also lost 2 forumites today, so if anyone is still contemplating on coming then please commit ASAP or if you are already attending and want to bring a friend, then please ask them and let me know ASAP. 

Be great to get all the tee's loaded (54) or at least get 2 more players to have equal 3-balls on 17 tee's, come on, it'll be a great day for a great cause and all in the name of great forum legend, Rickg.

Thank you


----------



## Fish (Aug 9, 2019)

Lost another forumite today, so currently at 48 so 16 x 3-balls. 

Unless I get 3 people to join us and play, Iâ€™m sticking with what we have now so I donâ€™t have any awkward 2-balls in the field. 

If you want to play, find 2 other people to join you.


----------



## Fish (Aug 11, 2019)

Only 1 tee time for 3 players left available for a full house to have all teeâ€™s loaded. 

Tee groups and starting teeâ€™s to be announced around *6pm tonight. *

Registration with bacon rolls & coffee from 9am. 

Please be early, I want to try and enjoy the day also ðŸ‘


----------



## Norrin Radd (Aug 11, 2019)

And the winner is ?????
Playing with on what tee??


----------



## Kraxx68 (Aug 11, 2019)

Fish said:



			Only 1 tee time for 3 players left available for a full house to have all teeâ€™s loaded.

Tee groups and starting teeâ€™s to be announced around *6pm tonight. *

Registration with bacon rolls & coffee from 9am.

Please be early, I want to try and enjoy the day also ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Coming from Newcastle with Khamelion, will be there sometime between 9 & 9:30... should be a fantastic day Robin, looking forward to catching up with you and the motley crew


----------



## Fish (Aug 11, 2019)

*11am Shotgun*

Bacon rolls & coffee from 9am 

Weather permitting: Inflatable dartboard, top score wins 50% of pot

Putting Competition: Win a Putter 

Be early to take part in these or if you want to practice and warm up, PLEASE 

*Runners & Riders*

Hole 1: Mike Harris - Rob Stokes (CGC Capt) - Upsidedown

Hole 2: Twire - Alan Grant - Peter Heath

Hole 3: Old Skier - Frank Gardener - Bob Clarkson

Hole 4:

Hole 5: Kraxx - Khamelion - Pokerjoke

Hole 6: GG26 - Treeseeker - Stan Sergie

Hole 7: Joel Tadman - Adasko - Martin (CGC Pro)

Hole 8: Nick Bonfield - Norrin Radd - P1ng

Hole 9: Bill Elliott - Full Throttle - Bigfoot

Hole 10: Jez Elwood - Fish - Liverbirdie

Hole 11: Bob Murray - Phil Harbord - Steve Moody

Hole 12: RTR (RS) - RTR (CW-J) - RTR (SP)

Hole 13: RTR (LW) - RTR (WB) - RTR (CH)

Hole 14: IainP - Dufferman - Rory Brookwater

Hole 15: Gary Strain - Ben West - Hugh McGreevy

Hole 16: Crow - C McMillan - Barry Fox

Hole 17: Mark Thomas - Michael Thomas - Jason Smith

Hole 18: Andy Thomas - Dave Roddis - Damien Darby

** If you have anything knocking about that could be used in a raffle, please bring along to swell the prize table, or just a bottle of plonk 

Thank you all for taking part, I'll see you all on Thursday.
Robin


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 11, 2019)

We better win that thar Super cup on Wednesday night, otherwise I'm starting off on the 4th on my own.....

Looking forward to it Rob, and I'll bring a brand new putter cover with me for the prize table.


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 11, 2019)

Well done Robin look forward to catching up and playing your course again.

Coming up with Twire so will help out if needed and if we are early enough


----------



## Kraxx68 (Aug 11, 2019)

Got a bottle of Bollinger Robin


----------



## Fish (Aug 11, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Well done Robin look forward to catching up and playing your course again.

Coming up with Twire so will help out if needed and if we are early enough

Click to expand...

Had tree surgeons on it all day, Friday & Saturday it was like a tornado went through us, brought down some big trees and limbs, greens staff have got their work cut out over the next few days.


----------



## Kraxx68 (Aug 11, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Well done Robin look forward to catching up and playing your course again.

Coming up with Twire so will help out if needed and if we are early enough

Click to expand...

Should be a great day, sorry you got drawn with me & Khamelion, i promise not to swear & never 3 putt or was that never 3 putt & swear


----------



## Fish (Aug 11, 2019)

Kraxx68 said:



			Got a bottle of Bollinger Robin 

Click to expand...

I'll meet you in cubicle 2 at 09.30hrs we'll bash it before we go out


----------



## Kraxx68 (Aug 11, 2019)

Fish said:



			I'll meet you in cubicle 2 at 09.30hrs we'll bash it before we go out 

Click to expand...

You have a way with words Robin, is that what they taught you in the Army


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 11, 2019)

Kraxx68 said:



			Should be a great day, sorry you got drawn with me & Khamelion, i promise not to swear & never 3 putt or was that never 3 putt & swear 

Click to expand...

Will be a pleasure mate.
I have a prezzie for your dad as well.
Will bring my Geordie phrase book


----------



## Kraxx68 (Aug 11, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Will be a pleasure mate.
I have a prezzie for your dad as well.
Will bring my Geordie phrase book 

Click to expand...

Awesome, we will speak slowly for you


----------



## Imurg (Aug 11, 2019)

Kraxx68 said:



			Awesome, we will speak slowly for you 

Click to expand...

First time for everything I guess...


----------



## upsidedown (Aug 11, 2019)

Top work Robin will have a little something for the raffle table


----------



## Fish (Aug 12, 2019)

*Stuff!*

We are quite a forward thinking club, so here are the basic pointers for the day.


*Dress Code:*  (Clubhouse)

Smart casual, jeans (not ripped style) are allowed, clean smart trainers are allowed, shirts (polo etc) must have a collar.

Towels are provided in the shower room

You can change shoes in the car park but we ask you to use the compressor to clean them first, not leave crap on the car park.

Mobile phones are allowed within the clubhouse to view on silent and/or text, calls must be taken in the reception area, stairs or outside. 


*Course Etiquette:*

Golfing attire to be worn, tailored shorts (not cargo), any colour socks are allowed, please don't take buggies or trolleys between the green & green-side bunkers.

Please repair divots, we have plenty of divot bags, please take one if you can before going to your tee and fill back up as you navigate the course, please repair your pitch marks.

If looking for a ball (3 minutes) and players are waiting behind, please let them through to keep the course flowing, please pick up if you can't score.

Flags are Red (front), Yellow (middle) & White (back).


*Format:*

Stableford full handicap allowance.


*Course condition:*

We are still recovering in some areas from last years drought and have some bare patches, like many courses around the country still have.  The high winds on Friday & Saturday brought some large trees and limbs down also, but we had tree surgeons on the course over the whole weekend cutting them up and removing them, but I would expect there to be some brash & debris still around on Thursday, the weather here over the weekend was pretty awful!

Our greens are good, not overly fast like last year but very true.  I won't trick the course up on Thursday due to the mix of handicaps as I want everyone to enjoy the day, but we will be playing off the white medal tees, which IMO is easier than the yellows.


*Buggy/Trike*

You cannot bring the buggy or trike over the narrow bridge after playing the 12th, you must back track over the main bridge you crossed when playing the 11th, you can then cut through the green-keepers huts and join the 13th tee which is to the right of the 11th tee block as you stand on it.


*Epilogue:*

Please arrive in plenty of time and don't forget it's *Â£20 cash at registration*.

Bring plenty of change, there will be a raffle, a blackout, hopefully the inflatable dartboard, and a putting comp.


I look forward to meeting up with some new and old faces from the forum and their guests.  Those playing with guests I expect you to be promoting the forum and meets like this 

Thank you
Robin


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 12, 2019)

That was lucky
Just watching the weather and looks like we are going to have a nice day,dry and 19 degrees 

If it was Wednesday it could have been a washout


----------



## Fish (Aug 12, 2019)

I have some late prizes which I will have auction sheets attached so bids can be made on the day. 

In the meantime, if anyone wants to bid who canâ€™t attend on Thursday please make an open bid on here now or send me your maximum bid via pm and Iâ€™ll bid on your behalf in units of Â£10, that way you may not spend all you are prepared to spend.

Bidding will end after the round on Thursday and Iâ€™ll check on here at that time.

1/ Fourball Nuneaton Golf Club

2/ Fourball Lutterworth Golf Club

3/ 2hr Putting Experience with Andy Gorman (would cost Â£250) https://andygorman.com/

Be nice to see some early bids.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Aug 13, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			That was lucky
Just watching the weather and looks like we are going to have a nice day,dry and 19 degrees

If it was Wednesday it could have been a washout
		
Click to expand...

I hope you are right with the weather.


----------



## Fish (Aug 13, 2019)

Fish said:



			I have some late prizes which I will have auction sheets attached so bids can be made on the day.

In the meantime, if anyone wants to bid who canâ€™t attend on Thursday please make an open bid on here now or send me your maximum bid via pm and Iâ€™ll bid on your behalf in units of Â£10, that way you may not spend all you are prepared to spend.

Bidding will end after the round on Thursday and Iâ€™ll check on here at that time.

1/ Fourball Nuneaton Golf Club

2/ Fourball Lutterworth Golf Club

3/ 2hr Putting Experience with Andy Gorman (would cost Â£250) https://andygorman.com/

Be nice to see some early bids.
		
Click to expand...

A fourball at Nuneaton Golf Club where Andy Sullivan was/is a member would cost Â£100 on a county card, so can we start a bid at only Â£40.00?

A fourball at Lutterworth Golf Club (weekend) would cost Â£108.00 on a county card, so we can we start a bid at Â£40.00?

2hrs putting lesson with Andy Gorman, can we start at only Â£50.00?


----------



## Fish (Aug 14, 2019)

I've just collected the inflatable dartboard, it will be Â£1.00 for 3-balls, highest score at the end of the day just before we sit down for dinner will win 50% of the pot 




There's also a Putting competition on our practice green outside of the Pro shop, Â£1 for 3-balls, whoever putts the longest putt to our designated hole before we sit down to eat, will win a new Ping Putter 

There should also be a decent array of prizes on the raffle table, Â£1 per ticket 

Bring plenty of Â£1 coins everyone and have some fun whilst raising more essential money for our charity.

Karen (Rick's wife) and her twin sister will be joining us for dinner and the presentations


----------



## Norrin Radd (Aug 14, 2019)

Any update on the weather for tomorrow as it has been horrid down south all day.shall I bring flippers and a snorkel


----------



## Fish (Aug 14, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			Any update on the weather for tomorrow as it has been horrid down south all day.shall I bring flippers and a snorkel
		
Click to expand...

We have had rain all day today and it doesn't look too clever on Friday, but I insisted on a dry day for tomorrow and I got my wish..


----------



## richart (Aug 14, 2019)

Good luck with the day Robin, and hope you raise loads of money for a great charity.

Sorry I can't be there, but will be thinking of you all. Give Karen a hug from me.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Aug 14, 2019)

Great stuff with the weather Robin looking forward to seeing you all tomorrow


----------



## Fish (Aug 14, 2019)

Fish said:



			Need 3 possibly 4 helpers to do the following for me whilst Iâ€™m setting up the course.

*H1*/ Registration table, ticking people off, collecting the Â£20 cash, sell raffle tickets and hand out any ribbons etc. (*Fish*)

*H2*/ Inflatable dartboard, winning score receives 50% of the pot so need someone to manage that. (*Norrin Radd*)

*H3*/ General dogs body, help with anything that might rear itâ€™s head on the day and support other helpers when required. (*PIng*)

Thank you.
		
Click to expand...

They'll be a card box as you walk in outside the Pro shop to put your cards in, PLEASE put all your cards in it, I don't want to have to work out who's is missing by going through them all.

I'll let those groups know who are playing their last hole where a nearest the pin or long drives are to bring those in for me also and hand into the Pro shop.

Thank you.


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 14, 2019)

Â£80 Nuneaton GC


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 14, 2019)

Are shorts alright in club afterwards as itâ€™s warm?


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 14, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Are shorts alright in club afterwards as itâ€™s warm?
		
Click to expand...


not with your legs


----------



## Fish (Aug 14, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Are shorts alright in club afterwards as itâ€™s warm?
		
Click to expand...

I think itâ€™s early enough in the afternoon for us to dine in them, although we usually canâ€™t in the evenings in the restaurant area. 

The temperature has no bearing on it, itâ€™s a house rule.


----------



## Fish (Aug 14, 2019)

full_throttle said:



			not with your legs 

Click to expand...

We are having chicken, just watch where you stick your fork ðŸ˜œðŸ”ðŸ¥


----------



## MikeH (Aug 14, 2019)

Hi to all who are playing tomorrow
the GM team are looking forward to seeing everyone at Coventry, remembering Rick and hopefully raising a lot of money for a great cause
Can I ask you to take a few pics on your phones during the day and send any really good ones to me michael.harris@ti-media.com as we'll be doing a report on the website 
cheers
Mike


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 15, 2019)

Have a good day. Hope the weather is ok. It's hammering down here.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Aug 15, 2019)

Have a good day everyone ðŸ‘


----------



## DCB (Aug 15, 2019)

Have a great day folks, Robin, all the hard work was worth it, you finally got there


----------



## GG26 (Aug 15, 2019)

Â£75 putting lesson


----------



## Crow (Aug 15, 2019)

Cracking day, I played rubbish as per usual (apart from a glorious 5 iron approach to the 8th) but had a really good day and great to catch up with everyone. 

Well done Robin and helpers.


----------



## grumpyjock (Aug 15, 2019)

Sorry to miss this event, how did everyone do?


----------



## Midnight (Aug 15, 2019)

Hope all went well mate, unfortunately I am away enjoying beer and food with kids for a few days. Hopefully make next year. 

Midnight...


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 15, 2019)

Great day once again, thanks to Bill Elliott (GM) and Mark (Bigfoot) for their company, 

Robin, both my guests really enjoyed the day and no doubt will return for the next one


----------



## Bigfoot (Aug 15, 2019)

full_throttle said:



			Great day once again, thanks to Bill Elliott (GM) and Mark (Bigfoot) for their company,

Robin, both my guests really enjoyed the day and no doubt will return for the next one
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Rob.

It was an excellent day in yours and Bill's company. The stories were fascinating from both. The course, weather and food superb.

Well done Robin.


----------



## upsidedown (Aug 15, 2019)

Top day , well done Robin, great organisation 

Many thanks  to my playing partners Mike Harris (GM Top man )  and Rob Stokes ( Coventry Club Captain) , we seemed to chat all the way round, hit some good shots and some duffers but had a laugh and a thoroughly enjoyable day , I'm sure Rick would approve


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 15, 2019)

Fantastic day out today thoroughly enjoyed it.
Thanks to my chauffeur for the day Twire great company both ways.
Well done to Robin and all involved in laying on a great day.
Thanks to all at Coventry golf course in making us so welcome.
Thanks to my playing partners Stu and Dave for the laughs and fistings(Kraxx new offerings such a pleasure to play with you guys.
Thought it could be my day after 6 pars and an eagle for the first 7 holes,unfortunately couldnâ€™t see it through.


----------



## GG26 (Aug 15, 2019)

Great day and well organised Robin.

Thanks to my playing partners Michael (Treeseeker) and Stan for an enjoyable time on the course.  After a slow start and living up to his forum name, Treeseeker strung together a number of pars and turned what may been been an average round into a very good one.  You've got great distance and I've never seen anyone stand over putts and hit the ball so quickly before whilst being accurate.  Congratulations on winning today, none of us expected, least of all you, that 35 points would be enough, but it was a long course off of the whites with a fairly stiff breeze.  Your face, when announced the winner, was one of genuine surprise.  It shouldn't be long before you break 20 and get somewhat lower than that.

I drove the ball really well today, as I have done for some time, but the rest of the game was very hit and miss.  I even got to write my name on a long drive marker for the first time ever.  Probably helped that we were the first group on that hole and no doubt it was beaten by someone in the second group.

Full Throttle, would be good to get Stan to join another forum meet, as you say I believe he seemed to enjoy the day.


----------



## IainP (Aug 15, 2019)

To echo, well done Robin and assistants. Great day and enjoyed the course. Hopefully will return and score a little better. Cheers to Dufferman (well done on those birdies) and our other guest for the game.


----------



## Bondhay bomber (Aug 15, 2019)

Great Day, thoroughly enjoyed it.
Course was in fantastic condition, greens were brilliant.
Thanks for the invite RTR Golf Society
Here's to next year


----------



## Kraxx68 (Aug 15, 2019)

Total of 442.5 miles to play a game of golf, but What an incredible day Robin Hopkins put on one hellava event on today for our long lost but never to be forgotten friend â€˜Rick Garg' - thanks to my playing partners today Tony Reed & Dave Spratt well played guys â›³ï¸ðŸŒðŸ»â€â™‚ï¸ðŸ‘ŒðŸ» & thanks Tony for dads whiskey ðŸ¥ƒâ¤ï¸

Coventry GC should be well applauded for the course conditions today, was in amazing condition considering the weather we had recently, and was so nice of the sun to show itself for the day, the greens & course were immaculate... quite remarkable, well done Greens keepers team... The Team at CGC put on a great spread, so one well fed Geordie...

Thanks Robin, so glad we could make it this year, and rota permitting, I'll defo be back with wor kid, Dave 'Khamelion' Spratt next year.


----------



## TreeSeeker (Aug 15, 2019)

Great playing with Mike and Stan absolutely unforgettable day, with a painful start (4 points after 5 holes...). The course was a fantastic challenge giving nothing away, really impressed at the condition, 5 stars on the food.

As GG26 suggest I made my name loud and clear, on a quick countback I managed to hit a remarkable 13 trees during the round, lucky for some? Anyone who watched me take on the putting challenge would not have assumed it, but my putting was the real scoring point today holing quite a few from long range to keep my putts well below 2 per hole.

Already looking forward to defending next year, although hopefully with a lower handicap, and hitting less trees.


----------



## Fish (Aug 16, 2019)

After reading some great comments, it's made all the tiredness from organizing this day for over a year right up to saying goodbye to everyone after yesterday so worth while, thank you.

Thank you to everyone who came from far & wide to celebrate the life of and play a round of golf to remember our good friend Rick Garg.

It's testament to how far some traveled that Rick was held in such high regard by so many, and those that didn't know of him personally, almost wish they did after hearing all the stories told and great comments about him.

Huge thanks to our main sponsors Stewart Golf, Lamkin Grips, Galvin Green & RMH Same Day Couriers.

Also thanks to everyone off the Golf Monthly Forum who sponsored holes & challenges.

The prize table swelled so much I had to add an extra table to the end, so again thanks to everyone who brought something along.

Thanks to my helpers on the day, without you I'd have been even more stressed, but you took the pressure off me and allowed me to enjoy the day also.

Thank you to eCaddy for the use of your Trike, I will liaise with those that used it and tried it and report back and write a review.

Huge thanks to my club Coventry Golf Club and my Captain & Pro who both played in the day.

Thanks to my greens staff, the comments of the course were excellent, they braved the elements and were out early for me raking all the bunkers, pushing the standing water off the greens to cut them so we could play in the best conditions possible, the course is a credit to you all. 

Thanks to Mike Harris and the Golf Monthly staffers who all came along and played, all your support is so appreciated.

Last but far from least, thank you to Karen (Rick's wife) for attending with her twin sister (Tracy) in support, it was great that you came and that we shared a few stories together, I hope to see you both again in the near future as Rick's legacy of the Help for Heroes charity lives on and this day in his name will be something else to look forward to each year to remember someone who had such a positive impact on all our lives.

We have raised *Â£2,265.00* for the British Heart Foundation (#BHF) which is a great achievement in only it's 2nd year, I couldn't have done this without everyone's support, so I thank you all very much.

I apologize if I have forgotten anyone, I fell asleep as soon as I got home and have now, as usual, woke up at silly o'clock.

Well done to all the winners, I'll post separately a list of those who came in the frame, no runaway scores this year and a lot of count-back scores going right to the wire.

Here's looking to next year...


----------



## Fish (Aug 16, 2019)

*Winners & Riders.*

Nearest the pin 5th: Dufferman
Nearest the pin 7th: Phil Harbord
Nearest the pin 15th: Dave Roddis
Nearest the pin 17th Martin Sutliff

Nearest the pin in 2: Fish 
Nearest the pin in 3: Andy Thomas

Longest Drive 6th: Jason Smith
Longest Drive 16th: Joel Tadman

Longest Put competition: Upsidedown

Rickg Trophy: 

3rd: Damien Darby
2nd: Joel Tadman
1st (Guest) Jason Smith

1st prize and our new holder and recipient of the Rickg Memorial Trophy, on his first meet with 35 points.

*Treeseeker*


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 16, 2019)

Fish said:



*Winners & Riders.*

Nearest the pin 5th: Dufferman
Nearest the pin 7th: Phil Harbord
Nearest the pin 15th: Dave Roddis
Nearest the pin 17th Martin Sutliff

Nearest the pin in 2: Fish 
Nearest the pin in 3: Andy Thomas

Longest Drive 6th: Jason Smith
Longest Drive 16th: Joel Tadman

Longest Put competition: Upsidedown

Rickg Trophy:

3rd: Damien Darby
2nd: Joel Tadman
1st (Guest) Jason Smith

1st prize and our new holder and recipient of the Rickg Memorial Trophy, on his first meet with 35 points.

*Treeseeker*

Click to expand...

Congrats on a great day. Glad the weather played ball and you got the reward for the immense effort and time you put in. Hopefully I'll be free next year to come up and play. Well done once again and take some time to chill and enjoy your own golf now


----------



## Twire (Aug 16, 2019)

I can only echo what everyone else has said Robin, cracking day, well organised. Thanks to all concerned, and a big thanks to Robin for all your hard work.


----------



## JamesR (Aug 16, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			...
Thanks to my playing partners Stu and Dave for the laughs and *fistings*...
		
Click to expand...

Tony, I knew that Dave & Stu were great guys, but that really is going above and beyond


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 16, 2019)

JamesR said:



			Tony, I knew that Dave & Stu were great guys, but that really is going above and beyond 

Click to expand...

Lol yes mate when me and Dave heard the word fistings first time we were quite worried,actually it was the American fist pumping after every good par or birdie or eagle.
Stus actual words were â€œ I can see me giving you lots of fistings â€œ of course you had to be there at the time but it made us laugh


----------



## adasko (Aug 16, 2019)

Great day and great course. Martin the pro and Joel from golf monthly were superb company and all the banter made up for my crap golf on the day, looking for to come back next year


----------



## Norrin Radd (Aug 16, 2019)

Can only echo what has already been said. Great day out just a shame my golf game decided to stay at home. Big thanks to P1ng and to Nick ( GM staffer) for being perfect playing partners .unfortunately for P1ng his game turned up an hour or so late as his back nine was proper golf as opposed to his front nine which was as bad as his back nine was good. I had great fun using the e-caddy trike which is a seriously mean bit of kit.more of which I will write about later when I do a proper review of it.

Back to the day and Robin obviously worked extremely hard in making it an absolute pleasure for all that attended ,he has already got irons in the fire for next year's event. I don't think we can thank him enough for all his hard work. Thank you Robin.
The day raised well in excess of 2k and that is all down to all of those that contributed to the cause. So a big pat on the back must go to each and every one. A big thanks must go to the GM staff and of course to Coventry golf club without who's very generous courtesy of the course we wouldn't have raised anywhere near the monies raised.
I'm looking forward to doing this again next year as the course was in great condition and the food was excellent .once again many thanks Robin for a very well presented day and for all your hard work


----------



## Fish (Aug 16, 2019)

Bondhay bomber said:



			Great Day, thoroughly enjoyed it.
Course was in fantastic condition, greens were brilliant.
Thanks for the invite RTR Golf Society
Here's to next year
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, and welcome to the forum, itâ€™s great when guests come to meets then find there way to the forum, and I see your interested in coming to Tandridge now as well, top man ðŸ‘


----------



## PIng (Aug 16, 2019)

As everyone else has said, a brilliant day. Well done Robin and everyone else associated with organising and funding the event. Thanks to Bill & Nick for the excellent company.


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 16, 2019)

Great effort Robin to raise Â£2k+ , glad to hear the day went so well.


----------



## richart (Aug 16, 2019)

Sounds like a cracking day, with a good time had by all.Tidy sum raised for a top charity.


----------



## Kraxx68 (Aug 20, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Lol yes mate when me and Dave heard the word fistings first time we were quite worried,actually it was the American fist pumping after every good par or birdie or eagle.
Stus actual words were â€œ I can see me giving you lots of fistings â€œ of course you had to be there at the time but it made us laugh

Click to expand...

In the end I had to fist myself...


----------



## Fish (Aug 25, 2019)

Nice write up from my playing partner, Jeremy Ellwood, now a freelance journalist writing mainly for Golf Monthly.

https://www.golf-monthly.co.uk/news/notice-board/2019-rickg-memorial-trophy-report-184528

Our current winner for 2019, Treeseeker.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 25, 2019)

Fantastic amount of cash raised Robin, well done sir


----------

